#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  De Duivel Die Vertelt...

## MissyII

Djazak allahoe geiran. Echt leuke verhalen over de shaitan. Er zijn vele hadith over de shaitan waaruit je kan opmaken hoe duivels hij is en hoe je voor hem moet oppassen.

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Hou op over christenen die zouden geloven dat Jezus God was. Dat lijkt me een indianenverhaal bij de moslims! Geen enkele variant in de christelijke leren verkondigt zoiets, en geen enkele christen heb ik zoiets ooit horen beweren. Overigens is er geen gebrek aan idiote christelijke half-sekten, maar dze idioterie bestaat volgens mij echt niet.
> *


Niet voor het n of 't ander Maarten, maar de orthodoxie heeft al in 325 n.C. op het concilie van Nicaea besloten dat Jezus "waarlijk God n waarlijk mens" was. (in de Christelijke geloofsbelijdenis: 'n in wezen met de Vader')

Of bedoel je hier iets anders dan wat ik denk dat je bedoelt?

Adib

----------


## Maarten

Gegroet Adib! Gelooft zij uw feitenkennis!

Maar ik bedoeld inderdaad wat anders. Bij moslims circuleert een idee, dat christenen mogelijk 2 goden hebben, namelijk God en Christus. Die zaak zou niet duidelijk zijn in het christendom, en christenen hebben dus eigenlijk een probleem, of de godsdienst is hierin vaag of zo. Dit idee is grote onzin.

Zelfs Selima had als ex-christen een dergelijk verhaal. Nou, die heeft dus nooit een zak begrepen van die godsdienst, ofwel ze zit de moslims bewust te misleiden met anti-propaganda. Geen enkele christelijke stroming heeft hier een probleem. 
Je kunt Christus opvatten als vertegenwoordiger van god, of als incarnatie, of als tijdelijke manifestatie, of als mens, die tijdens zijn leven een steeds grotere eenheid met god werd, of als Zoon van God, of als ideale mens, of als interface tussen God en mens, enz. 

Maar al deze aardse omschrijvingen dekken de lading natuurlijk niet. Het gaat hier om een zeer mystieke zaak, en dan kun je dus rekenen op een zekere vaagheid in de aardse omschrijvingen. Dat is niet zwak maar sterk. 100% duidelijkheid is goed voor kinderen en beginnelingen! Of voor zielepoten, die niet zonder zekerheid kunnen leven: Gij zult nondeju geen beeld van god maken, ook in de geest niet! Een sluitend model verzinnen is Hoogmoed!

Mischien bestaan er christenen, die over het twee-goden probleem piekeren, maar die kunnen beter even een afwasje gaan doen. Geen enkele leer verkondigt dit. Je kunt wel een beetje googem gaan zitten doen met Bijbelteksten, en dan zelf een probleem kweken, maar dat heeft niet veel meer te maken met het geloof. Bij de Katholieken heb je de drie-eenheid. (Vader-zoon-de heilige geest.) God is de Vader. Christus de zoon. 
En de heilige geest? Dat kan de boodschap zijn, of het medium, of de geestelijke staat van zijn, of een stuk een stuk leefsfeer van God, die aan ons kenbaar gemaakt wordt, of de ervaring van een stukje openbaring, die god aan de mensen geeft. Ik wil het niet eens precies weten! Perfecte omschrijvingen van iets, dat te groot is, en ook niet bedoeld is voor de logica, die hoef ik niet eens. Je kunt beter gaan mediteren of bidden, of je eigen leven goed leven, dan kom je dichter in de buurt.

Christus is natuurlijk niet God zelf: het jasje van een menselijk lichaam is te klein voor de God, die de hele wereld schiep, en die alom tegenwoordig is. God is ergens net zo groot, als het hele universum. Vergelijk ook de beroemde zin van de stervende Christus aan het kruis: Mijn God, waarom heeft u mij verlaten?. Kortom, hij was het niet zelf. De diepere betekenis van de leer is ook, dat Christus zelf als mns alles heeft moeten mee maken. (ofwel God, die het allemaal mee heeft moeten maken.) Tot de diepste ellende toe. Juist daarin schuilt de mogelijkheid voor anderen, om via Christus tot God te komen! (volgens de leer.)

Jezus begon als klein manneke in deze wereld, misschien als Zoon van God, zoals wij ergens ook kind van God zijn. Volgens de leer bereikte hij na harde innerlijke strijd uiteindelijk de voleinding. Zijn verrijzenis en eenwording met God, maakt hem in feite onsterfelijk, en geeft hem de gelegenheid om ook overal te zijn, en zelfs om overal tegelijk te zijn. (bij voorkeur ook daar, waar geleden wordt.) Dat is die eenwording! In feite ging hij de weg, die wij allen moeten gaan. (aldus de leer.) De weg naar de hemel. 

Maar hier is geen sprake van een twee-goden probleem. Christenen aanbidden God via Christus, omdat rechtstreeks aanbidden van God arrogant, of onmogelijk geacht wordt. Met Christus als wegbereider, is er volgens de leer geen andere weg, dan via Christus. Je kunt er niet omheen. De mens had mer nodig, dan enkel die Oud Testamentische regels. Grof gesteld is de vermenselijking voor de mens de enige weg tot God.

Islam heeft net zon soort constructie, waarbij de weg tot God uitsluitend loopt via de profeet Mohammed. De verschillen zijn wel erg interessant. Maar de moslims, die zitten te geinen over die twee goden bij de christenen, zijn echt erg dom, Selima voorop want die moet beter weten, want ze zitten zelf in precies hetzelfde schuitje. (zie vervolg)

Ik heb geen moeite met Jezus = God. Als Jezus het intermediair is tussen god en de mens (en dus niet God zelf), dan is hij natuurlijk vanuit de kant van de mens mens bekeken. wel degelijk een vertegenwoordiger van God, die door zijn eenheid met god (drieeenheid) dus voor de mens ook God zelf is. Dat is dan, wat jezus tot mer maakt, dan enkel een goed en wijs mens. 

Je kunt ook zeggen, dat God in Jezus was. (zonder dat Jezus zelf nou God was.) Dat aspect van Jezus wordt dan aanbeden. Dat is ook zijn meest wezenlijke aspect voor ons. In die zin is jezus God voor christenen, ook al was zijn lijfelijkheid en ziel niet God. Ik zie hier echt het probleem niet.

----------


## Maarten

Natuurlijk verschilen de christelijke stromingen: Was Christus werkelijk de letterlijke zoon, of moet je het meer figuurlijk zien? Werd hij werkelijk onsterfelijk, of is het slechts zijn geest als voorbeeld, die door leeft in de mensen? Er zijn nog veel meer vragen, en veel ruzies en meningsverschillen. Toch vind ik dat geen punt.. Het echte antwoord vereist namelijk eigenlijk de totale kennis, en een volledig begrip van de hele leer en de waarheid! En die heeft niemand! De verschillen lossen zich op, naar mate de mens meer inzicht verwerft. In feite is het de zelf verworven wijsheid, die de verlossing brengt. 

Het is arrogant om kennis van de organisatie van God zelf te claimen. Dat gaat ons domweg niet aan. Dat geldt voor moslims ook. Ons is geen blik gegund in de hemel, noch in het hele proces, welk de hele mensheid tot zijn verlosing zal brengen. We hebben er wel wat beeldjes van, en wat persoonlijke ervaringen, of een Boek waar het in staat, maar igenlijk weet hij niet meer, dan iemand die een landkaart van Oezbekistan heeft, maar nog nooit daar geweest is. 

Wat weet die van Oezbekistan? Niet veel! Zelfs de routebeschrijving (het Boek) er heen kon in praktijk wel eens heel anders uitvallen. (de spoorlijnen zijn opgeheven. De kamelen wild geworden. Omreizen vanwege oorlog. De bordjes staan scheef . Je spreekt de taal niet, enz.) Dit maakt het boek nog niet slecht, maar wel wordt er nogal wat (inzicht, ervaring, discipline enz.) van de mens zelf gevraagd om er te komen. Daarom is iedereen arrogant, die zegt precies te weten hoe het zit! Betweterige scholiertjes, die hun inleidende boekje goed geleerd hebben! Meer is zelfs de grootste geleerde niet. Geloofwaardig is slechts hij, die laat zien de grondbeginselen van het Reizen (in de geestelijke zaken) machtig te zijn geworden. 

Vandaar dat wij, nietige mensen, de koppen bij elkaar moeten steken, en elke leer, die een pretentie van waarheid heeft, goed moeten bekijken. Vandaar ook, dat ik die moslims, die enkel met hun eigen boekje staan te zwaaien, beschouw als scholiertjes, die op weg naar Oezbekistan, waarschijnlijk al in Duitsland de eerste grote moeilijkheden krijgen. De grootste wijze haalt misschien de dorre woesten van Kazachstan, maar daar beginnen de moeilijkheden pas echt. Maar die wijze heeft de grenzen van de traditionele Islam al lang overschreden, en begrijpt veel meer bronnen van waarheid, dan de Koran. Anders kom je zover niet. Vermoedelijk heeft een wijze niet veel moeite met de wereldgodsdiensten, maar wel met de gelovigen, die enkel hun eigen straatje snappen.

In feite hebben we elkaar hard nodig. De Weg, de Waarheid, en het Leven, zijn een veel te grote uitdaging voor de hokjesgeest. En dat twee-goden-foefje, dat is gewoon klein gezeik. Net simpele boeren, die proberen om een groot schrijver op taalfouten te betrappen. Je kunt makkelijk een partijtje terugzeiken: Hey, die Koran van jullie, was die niet door Allah, maar door Gabriel gedicteerd?! Wie is er eigenlijk God bij jullie? Allah (swt), of Gabriel??? En dan de profeet nog, die tot in de kleinste details tot onaantastbare godheid verheven wordt! Hebben jullie hier geen probleem?? Enz.

----------


## Maarten

Gabriel, die zullen we als god maar schrappen he? Die wordt door beide godsdiensten niet als God gezien. Maar in feite kunnen de meer fundamentalistische Soennieten wl een twee-goden probleem maken, door Mohammed een positie te verlenen, die al het andere uit sluit! Hoe zit dat?

Kijk, in die christelijke leer gaat het vooral om de geest van Christus. Dat is heel flexibel! Christus kauwt niet veel voor, maar laat vooral methoden van aanpak zien! Manieren van kijken! Manieren van menselijk benaderen van problemen. De concrete voorbeelden in de Bijbel zijn in feite maar heel beperkt. Maar als je die goed snapt, dan kun je de rest dus zelf! 
Vooral in nieuwe situaties, nieuwe tijden, andere culturen.., telkens zijn er weer nieuwe en aangepaste manieren om het geloof gestalte en invulling te geven. Dat doen ze in Zuid-Amerika echt anders dan hier! Het gaat om God, en om de Heilige geest, en Christus daar bij als de enige weg, in geestelijke zin. Dat geeft lke cultuur en mentaliteit de kans om die kant uit te gaan. Vooral de medemenselijkheid kan er overal anders uit zien. En er zijn niet veel strikt voorgeschreven vormen, dus die kunnen overal weer opnieuw vorm krijgen, op een manier, die past bij de situatie. 

Een twee-godenprobleem is er niet, maar strijd tussen de verschillende stromingen is er wel. Maar geentje kan zijn gelijk echt bewijzen. En alle stromingen hebben goede kanten. De beste houding is dus, om alles te respecteren, en te leren kennen, en kritisch te blijven. De flexibiliteit van de leer is groot. Wie weet is het zelfs mogelijk om delen van het christendom in de Islam te importeren! (omgekeerd wellicht ook, maar dan niet de traditionele soennietische aanpak.)

Maar in de Islam bestaat wel het gevaar, dat er een twee goden-probleem op treedt. Heel simpel: als je lles uit de door mensen overgeleverde Hadith even serieus neemt, en als bindend beschouwt, dan maak je van Mohammed bijna een God. Dan maak je van lles wat de profeet deed en zei, de enige juiste uitleg, met uitsluiting van alle andere. Dan maak je een wandelende incarnatie van God zelf van hem. De wandelende perfectie dus.
Van mij mogen de Soennieten hoor. Dat is hun zaak, en hun geloof! Maar wat is het probleem?

De Koran zelf laat waarschijnlijk veel meer ruimte voor verschijningsvormen van-, en opvattingen binnen de Islam. Ook voor toekomstige nieuwe vormen en opvattingen. Maar in de Hadith stikt het van de voorschriften, en vaste vormen, en uitgewerkte normen! Soennieten doen wel erg hun best om te stellen, dat er geen discrepanties zijn, tussen de Koran (Allah) en de Soenna (Mohammed), maar begrijpen omgekeerd slecht, dat de Soenna niet per definitie de enige juiste vorm volgens de Koran hoeft te zijn! Een paard is een hoefdier, maar een hoefdier is nog geen paard! 

Soennieten haasten zich om te zeggen dat de profeet toch echt de grootste was, en door zijn directe contact met Allah de wijste, en daarom in alles geloofd en nagevolgd moet worden. Maar ze kunnen het idee niet aan, dat er andere vormen kunnen zijn, en dat de Profeet niet meer dan een voorbeeld (van verschillende mogelijke varianten) zou kunnen zijn. 

Dit vast houden aan de manier van de Profeet, sluit vele andere vormen uit. (Ik las ergens dat er in de hoogtijdagen van de islam wel ruimte was voor vele vormen, en dat dit juist de zaak tot bloei bracht, wat mij zeer logisch lijkt.) Soennieten hebben erg de neiging om andere vormen (en interpretaties dus) uit te sluiten. Het kan dus zijn, dat ze daarmee hele legale vormen van Islam verwerpen, die volledig in overeenstemming met de Koran zijn. Dan kun je echt de vraag gaan stellen, of zij van de profeet niet teveel een God maken. Dit geldt ook voor allerlei interpretaties, die wel in overeenstemming met de Koran kunnen zijn, maar afwijken van een Hadith. 
En het geldt helemaal voor een Soenniet, die enkel op basis van een Hadith een opvatting verdedigt, en tot enige waarheid uitroept. Als hij zijn opvatting niet tevens kan afleiden uit een Korantekst, dan maakt hij in feite wel een God van zijn profeet.

Nou heb ik werkelijk al kilometers tekst gelezen hier in de afgelopen maanden, over de vraag, of de Soenna, zoals die in de vorm van de hadith tot ons komt, wel de enige juiste verschijningsvorm van Islam zou zijn, omdat de Koran dat zou stellen, maar in feite heb ik daarvan nog niet en duidelijk bewijs gezien! De Soenna kan heel goed in overeenstemming met de Koran zijn, maar een echte uitsluiting van andere vormen, zag ik nergens! Volg de Profeet! Volg de Soenna! Het staat er allemaal! Toch slaat dit llemaal op de boodschap (Koran) en op de grote grondbeginselen van het geloof! De Koran dwingt echt niet erg om alle 7e eeuwse details en invullingen uit de (sahih)Hadith te volgen. De essentie van de boodschap lijkt me ook veel groter, dan al die 7e eeuwse invullingen. Mohammed zal het naar eigen vermogen zeker goed gedaan hebben, zeker naar 7e eeuwse opattingen, en het geestelijk peil van toen. Maar de dwang om daarin te blijven hangen zie ik echt nergens in de Koran. 

Ik vind de soenna ook niet echt uniek (net zo min als de Koran overigens) Het doet heel oud-testamentisch aan, en dat kennen we hier gewoon. Variant X, maar nu met een duidelijk oud-arabische inslag! Heel indrukwekkend, maar niet nieuw. Vooral een heel goed voorbeeld van 7e eeuwse invulling. Maar ik zie totaal de noodzaak niet, om die invulling opnieuw in te voeren. In tegendeel, dat zal een heleboel verworvenheden van de mensheid sindsdien zelfs kapot maken. De mens is veel ontwikkelder dan toen, en heeft met name veel meer kennis over waarheid dan toen. Zelfs een bijstandstrekker hier heeft nog veel betere mogelijkheden tot het opdoen van kennis, dan de machtigste sultan destijds! (en dat is geen grap)

Kortom, de moslims die met de profeet als enig juiste voorbeeld zo ontzetend lopen te roepen, de enige ware leer te hebben (welk geloof niet?), die kun je echt wel verwijten, dat ze van Mohammed hun God maken. Die kennen aan zijn woorden en daden een veel te groot gewicht toe. Alsof hij niet alleen in alles even perfect was (de Koran zegt al van niet.), maar tevens de enige vorm van perfectie verkondigt, voor alle culturen en tijden. Dit is dik lachen! De verschijningsvormen der mensheid zijn echt wel tien maten te groot voor uiterst gedetailleerde voorschriften voor alle culturen en tijden, zoals gepresenteerd door en persoon, die zelf zeer cultuur- en tijd gebonden was! De Soennieten mogen van mij echt gillen hoor, maar ik wordt er niet koud of warm van, en denk: Allah is groot!

Ik val de soennieten niet echt aan op hun godsdienst. (vaak wel op hun methoden.) Als zij het zo zien, prima! Ze hoeven van mij echt niet wat anders te gaan geloven, maar ze moeten wel veel meer oog krijgen voor het feit dat de Koran veel verschillende vormen en opvattingen toe kan staan. Zelfs een moslim die zegt: Ach, de hadith, dat is vooral veel oude shit!.. die moet je om te beginnen serieus nemen. Zodra je die geen kans meer geeft, ben je in feite bezig om Mohammed tot God te verheffen. Dan verleen je de Hadith een nog hogere prioriteit dan de Koran. En veel Moslims doen dat hier! En die hebben dus echt een twee-goden probleem, ook al ervaren ze dat zelf niet zo.

Volgens de Koran was Mohammed gewoon een mens. Dus had hij ook alle menselijke beperkingen en tekortkomingen, die normaal menselijk zijn, zelfs al was hij een uitzonderlijk mens. Net als iedereen was hij tijds- en cultuurgebonden, en zeker niet feilloos. Intussen zijn er duizenden (sahih) hadith over hem, met vele zeer concrete invullingen van daden en beoordelingen. Als je dat allemaal voor zoete koek slikt, en de menselijke beperkingen en de tijds- en cultuurgebondenheid er niet in kunt lezen, dan ben je toch echt bezig om een tweede God van hem te maken.

Het wachten is op chatoloog, met een simpel comentaar, gezien dit topic: "De duivel (bedoelt ie mij), die vertelt...." Hahaha...

----------


## Jomny

Beste Maarten,

De hadith die je hierboven ziet is niet 100 %. 
Het is algemeen bekend dat de duivel zich niet in de nabijheid van de Profeet begaf en dat als de dood was voor zijn rechterhand Omar.
Ik heb deze hadith al vele malen ontvangen op mijn email en het enige wat ik deed is het zo snel mogelijk verwijderen. 
Wat mij nog meer irriteert is het feit dat veel mensen elke hadith die ze zien klakkeloos overnemen. Vaak als het hun uitkomt. 

Je moet niet denken dat elke moslim in elke hadith gelooft, want hier is er n die bovenstaande hadith niet gelooft.

Jomny

----------


## Mara

Wat mij betreft is de duivel een manier om verantwoordelijkheid te ontlopen. Ik ken een (christelijk) meisje dat zei dat ze is begonnen met roken door duivelse muziek......lekker makkelijk...zij is gewoon degene die begonnen is met roken en dat is haar eigen verantwoordelijkheid. 
Het is al een paar jaar gelden maar wilde het toch even kwijt.

----------


## Amal

Hoi Maarten

Ik ben blij dat ik eindelijk eens een christen op een bord tegenkom die een beetje op niveau kan discusseren en daarnaast ook veel feietenkennis heeft van andere geloven naast het christendom. Ik hou namelijk erg van breed georienteerde mensen.

Maar wat ik wou zeggen. Kijk hoe de islam en het christendom de duivel zien, dar zit veel verschil in. In het christendom is de duivel een heel erg angstwekkend geval. Men is ook echt bang voor de duivel. Ik was vroeger ook altijd bang als ik ging slapen omdat ik op school had geleerd dat je in je slaap door een engel gehaald kon worden en dat soort verhalen.
De islam kijkt echter heel anders tegen de duivel aan. De satan heeft daar niet echt werkelijke macht en kan je daarom dus ook nooit lijfelijk iets aandoen. De duivel blijft ondergeschikt aan God, hij is immers door hem geschapen. Het enige wat de duivel kan doen, is je influisteren om je tot het kwaad te verleiden. De duivel blijft dus ondergeschikt aan de wil van God, en hij verleid de mens slechts met Zijn toestemming. 
Dit staat lijnrecht op de eeuwige strijd tussen goed en kwaad, die in het christendom voortkomt. 

Heb je de film 'The devils advocate' gezien? Die vond ik eigenlijk heel interessant.

----------


## Maarten

Dag Mara! Sartre was echt de man met de filosofie van de eigen verantwoordelijkheid. Er kan je nog niks overkomen, of je hebt het zelf gedaan. Afschuiven is er echt niet bij.. Sartre was geen vriendje van christendom

----------


## Maarten

Salaam Amal! Zou er echt veel verschil zijn in Islam en christendom over de Duivel? Ik vermoed dat het hele duivelbeeld sterk afhankelijk is van plaatselijke folklore en bijgeloof. Indonesische islam zal gemengd zijn met van alles uit de Adat. En de Afrikanen hebben van alles met djinns enzo.. Geen idee hoor, welke krachten ze overal zoal aan de duivel zelf toekennen..

Maar in christendom is de Duivel ok een gevallen engel. En de strijd tussen goed en kwaad is wel eeuwig, maar God staat daar boven. Die duivel is niet een tweede (slechte) god naast God. Ik weet niet of de duivel je volgens de leer lijfelijk iets kan aandoen. Ik dacht het niet. Dat zijn toch echt kinder-ideeen meen ik

The Devils Advocate was erg leuk ja!!.. Het begon met het bekende werk: je ziel verkopen in ruil voor grote voordelen. (een algemeen leerstuk over de duivel.) Maar dan gebeurt er iets opzienbarends: de advocaat weet dat hij niet aan de duivel kan ontkomen, en kiest er voor zichzelf door het hoofd te schieten. Daardoor vallen de plannetjes van de duivel in duigen, en belandt de duivel weer in de hel. Maar ook dit blijkt maar een fase. De advocaat is enorm gesterkt, doordat hij zelfs zijn leven heeft gegeven om zich tegen de duivel te verzetten! 
De advocaat kan nu met frisse kracht door, maar juist daar gaat de duivel handig gebruik van maken voor een nieuwe poging.
De situatie zal zelfs nog gevaarlijker worden. De advocaat gaat nu namelijk echt vechten voor een goede mentaliteit bij advocaten. En als hij daarin gaat falen - en dat zit er wel in - dan wordt ng duidelijker dat je als advocaat beter een kutmentaliteit kunt hebben. (hoe dichter bij het goede, hoe groter de rotzooi die je kunt maken..)

En dat is wel de kern: je kunt de duivel nooit te slim af zijn. Het blijft elke keer weer nodig om goed stil te staan bij wat je denkt en doet. Vooral de echte gelovigen begaan vaak de afschuwelijkste dingen, doordat ze denken de ware kennis, en de juiste mentaliteit nu eindelijk in hun zak te hebben. (de waarheid blijkt ook telkens weer anders en groter, dan ze zich bewust zijn.)
Niet voor niets zitten vele geestelijken in Dantes Goddelijke Komedie in de Hel! (Inclusief de Profeet unfortunately.. )
En nogmaals The Devils Advocate: de latste zin uit de film, waarbij de duivel bij zichzelf lacht:
Hoogmoed!!!.. Definitly my Favourite Sinn! (haha.. dat denk ik ook!) 
Kijk ook eens goed op de site hierhaha.. 
(Mijn eigen hoogmoed kan ik overigens helaas niet zien. Net als iedereen denk ik daar niet aan te lijden..haha. Wel bedankt voor je compliment..)

----------


## Amal

Of er veel verschil tussen zit? Ja absoluut. Dat is misschien een beetje moeilijk uit te leggen. Maar hoe er naar gekeken wordt is heel anders. In islam is trouwens de duivel geen gevallen engel. Het verhaal is zo dat het een djinn is, die opgroeide tussen de engelen en net zo geod was als hun. Totdat hij voor Adam moets buigen, wat hij weigerde. Engelen kunnen God namelijk niet ongehoorzaam zijn, de hebben geen vrije wil.

Maar goed, over dat verschil. Kijk ik ben zelf opgegroied als christen en nu ben ik moslim. Ik zie heel veel verschillen, maar er precies te vinger op leggen is moeilijk. Laat staan uitleggen.

----------


## Maarten

Je slaat de spijker op zijn kop. Dingen zijn moeilijk te vergelijken, en te beoordelen, als de hele structuur van een cultuur of godsdienst totaal anders is. 
Ook al hebben Islam en Christendom gemeenschappelijke basisroots, het lijkt vaak olie en water, die niet mengen.

Maar het laatste woord is nog niet gezegd, denk ik. Kijk, enerzijds worden de huidige islamitische culturen wel gedekt door de Islam (Koran en Hadith), maar omgekeerd vermoed ik dat Islam de ook basis kan zijn voor nieuwe godsdienstige culturen, die niet geeent zijn op de oude traditionele arabische interpretaties en waarderingen. 
Er wordt wel gezegt, dat islam niet kan veranderen, maar wie zijn dat, die dat zeggen? Ik ben echt benieuwd wat er nog mer aan staat te komen! Het kan een paar honderd jaar duren, maar tch..

Natuurlijk zijn er veel verschillen. Maar die duivel?.. Maakt het nou veel uit of je die ziet als gevallen engel, of als tussen engelen opgegroeide djinn, die later zijn eigen plan trok? Ik bedoel, engelen, djinns.. weten we eigenlijk waar we het hier over hebben? Nauwelijks. 

Maar je kunt er een verschil in zien over de natuur van de duivel. Was het een engel, dan had hij in beginsel een goede natuur, maar is hij verzuurd. (en niet een beetje..haha) Was het een djinn, dan is zijn natuur in feite altijd al slecht geweest.. 

Maar in beide gevallen is hij toch een schepping van God, en in die zin dus 'goed'. Maar het gaat hier dus duidelijk over de vrije wil. Maar ik weet niet of engelen die niet hebben!.. In alle verhalen doen engelen toch altijd mooie dingen, en naar eigen inzicht. Zij zijn niet enkel een manifestatie van god, maar hebben toch een zekere zelfstandigheid.. Dus ook een wil. Nou willen ze natuurlijk niets anders dan het goede, en zijn daar ook dermate verbonden mee, dat ze alles tamelijk perfect doen. Maar het zegt niet, dat ze niet kunnen vallen..

Maar goed, dit is eigenlijk allemaal oude mythologie. Voor ons maakt het niet uit. Wij zitten gewoon met de brokken (haha).. Je kunt natuurlijk naar de verschillen kijken, maar heeft dat wel zin? Het verhaal wijkt een beetje af, maar de rol die de duivel speelt, en de methoden die hij gebruikt lijken toch wel erg hetzelfde. En dat is toch wat het belang ervan in beide leren is..

Ook ik zie de vele verschillen. Maar zijn niet alle godsdienstige stromingen in praktijk in zekere zin achterlijk?? Ze maken namelijk allemal concepties van leerstukken, die in feite beperkt of onzuiver zijn. Vele goede leerstukken krijgen in de loop der tijd een vastgeroeste betekenis, waardoor de inhoud er van vervlakt.

En zelf vind ik het dus juist leuk, om vergelijkbare leerstukken in Islam en Christendom naast elkaar te leggen, om daardoor weer opnieuw betekenis aan de leerstukken te geven. Ik zie het als twee richtingsborden, die naar hetzelfde wijzen. Daar vloeit voor mij wel een soort ontwaken uit, ja.. en het inzicht, dat er in beide godsdienstculturen nogal rare dingen gedaan worden met de leerstukken.

Ik betwijfel dus cht of moslims hun godsdienst wel altijd even goed begrijpen! Maar bij christenen zie je net zo goed voortdurend allerlei krankzinnige interpretaties. (bijv. Amerikaanse evangelisten? ik weet cht niet wat ik met die onzin moet hoor.)

Het hele interessante aan de Islam vind ik dus die vergelijking. En in theorie is ook de boodschap hetzelfde. In Islam worden Christus en Mohammed beiden als profet aangemerkt. Dus blijf ik vooral aan de gang met de overeenkomsten zoeken. Waarschijnlijk doe jij dat ook.

Maar ik blijf erg benieuwd naar je opmerkingen over de verschillen. Schrijf eens waar je zoal tegenaan loopt. (ook al is het moeilijk de vinger er op te leggen.) Wie weet zijn er antwoorden.. Het blijft wel boeiend vind ik. Groet en Salaam!

----------


## Mara

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Dag Mara! Sartre was echt de man met de filosofie van de eigen verantwoordelijkheid. Er kan je nog niks overkomen, of je hebt het zelf gedaan. Afschuiven is er echt niet bij.. Sartre was geen vriendje van christendom*


En ik ben wel een vriendinnetje Sartre, ik weet niet waar dfie ineens vandaan komt ik heb nl. de discussie niet gevolgd, gewoon even neergezet wat ik van de duivel vind.

----------


## Amal

Eerst even een paar dingen rechtzetten hoor.
Mijn opmerking over dat de duivel is islam geen gevallen engel is, was niet om het verschil aan te geven, was gewoon even info. Dan wat je zegt over djinn. In islam zijn er goede en slechte djinn, ze zijn dus niet slecht van natuur. Er zijn ook djinn die moslims zijn, daar is een heel mooi verhaal over wat ik wel kan vertellen als je dat wil.
Ik hoop trouwens niet dat de islam veranderd. Islam is gekomen als eindhalte en vervolmaking van wat ervoor was. Verandering enkel omdat het niet uitkomt, daar ben ik dus geen voorstander van. De princiepes van islam zijn universeel en tijdloos, ze kunnen altijd nageleefd worden.
In islam hebben engelen geen vrije wil, ze zijn puur en alleen geschapen voor de aanbidding van God. Vrije wil is iets kostbaars, vandaar dat de prijs zo hoog is!


En dan wat ik als nog meer verschillen zie? Ik moet zeggen dat hoe verder ik kom, hoe meer verschillen ik zie. In het begin denk je toch vooral, goh het lijkt wel heel veel op christendom. Maar toch is het hele uitgangspunt anders. Islam kijkt op een andere manier naar mensen en hun daden als het christendom dat doet.
En dan zijn er natuurlijk nog de fundamentele, duidelijke verschillen.
Dan kun je denken aan dingen als, Jezus die geen zoon van God is, het niet bestaan van de heilige drie-eenheid, het feit dat Jezus niet gekruisigd noch gestorven is en het niet bestaan van de erfzonde. Ook heeft Eva bijv Adam niet verleidt, maar werden zij beiden door de Satan verleidt.

Het blijft altijd moeilijk om een geloof in zn geheel te begrijpen. Ik zelf zie het altijd als een soort puzzel. Je hebt er niks aan als je daar zit met vijf stukjes. Maar hoe meer stukjes je krijgt hoe meer overzicht je krijgt, totdat ineens alles op zn plek valt. 
Dat overzicht is net als bergbeklimmen, hoe hoger je komt, hoe meer je ziet.

----------


## Maarten

Hihi Mara.. ik toverde Sartre als een duiveltje uit een doosje..
Je had geschreven dat de duivel een manier kon zijn om je eigen verantwoordelijkheid te ontlopen..
Dat klopt. Maar er zijn zog veel meer leerstukken in christendom die op die manier werken/werkten. Daarom noemde ik Sartre. Die was erg tegen dit soort gezapigheid, en zette de eigen verantwoordelijkheid weer helemaal voorop. Ik refereerde er maar gewoon even aan..

----------


## Maarten

Dag Amal! Ik ken de verhalen over de onverandarbaarheid van de islam natuurlijk ook. En waar je tevreden over bent, dat moet je niet (willen) veranderen.
Maar geloof blijft altijd mensenwerk, zowel de interpretatie als de uitvoering. In feite bestaat er geen pure islam. Het gaat altijd om bestaande islamitische culturen en opvattingen. Als mensen menen dat er wel degelijk een pure Islam is, dan komt dat toch, omdat ze daar zelf een idee van hebben, of wel degelijk een persoonlijke (of collectieve-) opvatting van hoe dat er uit ziet..

Met name wat de eeuwigdurende normen zijn, en hoe je daar mee om gaat, dat is telkens weer de vraag. Ik weet te weinig van Islam, om er iets van te kunnen zeggen. Maar ik sluit niet uit, dat moslims nog eens gaan doen, wat christenen al enige tijd doen, namelijk cultuurhistorisch abstraheren, om zo een zinnige scheiding te kunnen maken tussen de eeuwige waarden, en de cultuurhistorische invullingen daarvan destijds. Dat is echt heel zinnig.

Een stomme vergelijking: halfgeleiders waren een prima uitvinding, maar niemand knoeit nu nog met schakelingen met enkele transistoren. dat doe je nu met chips, dat gaat 100x beter.

Naar mijn idee moet je de zaken goed doorgronden, en er dan een eigentijdse invulling aan geven. Je moet ook wel. Je kunt gewoon niet blijven hangen in de cultuur van de 7e eeuw. 

Je argument is trouwens heel bekend: je moet de islam niet willen veranderen, zodra het je niet uit komt. Toch klinkt dit als de smoes der conservatieven. Die willen namelijk de islam houden, zoals zij die zelf zien. Maar of dat wel de eeuwigdurende islam is, dat is maar zeer de vraag. 
En er blijkt ook wel, dat juist die moslims nogal eens in de knoei komen met allerlei vormen van echte harde waarheid, waar ze geen kant mee uit kunnen in hun opvattingen.
Waarheid is tegenwoordig een stevige storm! Wie enkel in zijn eigen dichtgespijkerde huisje blijft zitten, met het verhaal de enige echte waarheid te hebben, die gaat het nog moeilijk krijgen.

----------


## Amal

Ik kan eerlijk gezegd niet zo heel goed tegen deze redenaties. De mens is en beetje zijn bescheidenheid verloren. Ze denken dat ze voor zichzelf wel de regels kunnen uitmaken. Dat terwijl ze zichzelf niet geschapen hebben.

Iemand zei ook eens een keertje iets tegen mij in de trant van: ja mozes was het niet eens met zijn maatschapij en daarom kwam hij met de 10 geboden.

Daar begrijp ik dus niks van. Waarom houd je je er dan aan? Alhoewel houden? Toen Mozes van de berg kwam was zijn volk bezig een kalf te aanbidden. Uit de bijbel blijkt duidelijk hoe slecht dit was. Ondanks dat knielt de doorsnee katholiek toch weer voor een Mariabeeld. 
In mijn ogen ben je dan weer terug bij af.

My point: verandering heeft het gevaar zo langzaam te verlopen dat je het eigenlijk niet merkt. Tegen de tjid dat je het merkt is het alweer te laat..........

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Naar mijn idee moet je de zaken goed doorgronden, en er dan een eigentijdse invulling aan geven. Je moet ook wel. Je kunt gewoon niet blijven hangen in de cultuur van de 7e eeuw. 
> *


Ik ben mij een beetje aan het verdiepen in de Islamitische filosofie en zo'n 1000 jaar geleden waren er denkers als Aboe Bakr al-Razi en Ibn al-Raawandi die vonden dat het onafhankelijke denken alleen maar belemmerd wordt door geopenbaarde religies. Razi beschouwde profeten als oplichters en aanstichters van nodeloze twist en erkende geen andere religieuze autoriteit dan God zelf. Deze filosofen waren echt niet onomstreden maar opvallend is wel dat dit debat door het gezag werd gestimuleerd en dat deze discussies zich in het openbaar voltrokken. Toch gaan deze opvattingen veel verder dan die van de hedendaagse prof. Nasr Hamid Abu Zaid die in eigen land niet eens meer kan werken. 
Het merkwaardige is dat ook door moslims met trots naar deze bloeitijd van de Islam verwezen wordt. Razi was ook medicus en schreef een medisch handboek dat tot in de 16e eeuw in Europa een standaardwerk was. Maar de 'openheid' in het denken dat toen bestond vind je nu nog maar weinig vind ik. 

Simon

----------


## Simon

Vandaag las ik het volgende over de herkomst van Satan:

In de zesde eeuw voor Christus kwamen de joden die toen in ballingschap in Babyion leefden, met het Iraanse dualisme in aanraking. De Perzische heerser Cyrus, die deze stad in 539 veroverde, stond de daarheen gedeporteerde joden toe om terug te keren naar hun vaderland; die namen en passant het Iraanse begrip van het kwaad, gepersonifieerd in Ahrimaan, mee terug. Deze werd in de joodse religie opgenomen als Satan, ofwel de duivel. Via de joodse en christelijke religie kwam het idee van een min of meer onafhankelijk principe van het kwaad ook in de islam terecht; in het Arabisch wordt de duivel Sjaytaan of lblies (afgeleid van het Griekse diabolos) genoemd.

----------


## KHALID bin WLD

Salaam

Beste broeders en zusters in de islam, ik merk aan de teksten van onze vriend maarten dat hij een genadigd schrijver is. Maarten hoezeer je ook je best doet ons geloof in de islam zal nooit en te nimmer wankelen. Ik vrees alleen voor de broeders en zusters onder ons die niet veel kennis hebben over de islam. Een advies dus aan jullie laat je niet misleiden door de stukken van maarten. 

Maarten ik bewonder je schrijfkunst, maar hoezeer je je best ook doet, je bent verkeerd bezig. Je gaat in je stukken nooit inhoudelijk in op de bijbel in de letterlijke zin van het woord. Ik ben graag bereid je een aantal vraagstukken voor te leggen over de bijbel, mocht je dit wel wat vinden dan hoor ik het graag.

Tot slot zou ik je graag willen uitnodigen de geloofsbelijdenis te zeggen, omarm de islam, ik kan je verzekeren dat Jezus (as), mocht hij nu op dit moment bij ons zijn, zich zal aansluiten bij de islamitische gemeenschap. Wordt een moslim en gebruik je kennis in dienst van Allah, Allah die alles wat op de aarde en hemelen is heeft geschapen, de god van adam, noah, ibrahim, ishaaq, ismael, jozef, jezus en mohamed (vzmh allen). Het doet me pijn om iemsnd te zien die zo toegewijd is aan het geloof, maar zelf niet wetend dat hij het verkeerde geloof aanhangt.

Wa Salaam

----------


## Maarten

Simon, dat zijn uitstekende verhalen!

De helderheid van het Arabische denken van toen is wel bekend ja. Maar stimuleerde islam dit denken echt, of werd het juist bestreden? Ik ken ook zon verhaal over kwatrijnenschrijver/sterrekundige Omar Kayyaam, een echte denker. Ik las een roman over zijn leven. Die is natuurlijk niet geheel betrouwbaar, maar wijst toch wel in een richting. Kayyaam zou juist veel tegenwerking van de geestelijken gehad hebben. Ten eerste omdat de aarde zou draaien. Ten tweede omdat hij aantoonde dat een vooraanstaande Arabische geleerde zijn werk mede gebaseerd had op het werk van een (ongelovige) oude Griek. En ten derde, omdat Kayyaams sterrenmetingen overbodig, en dus haram waren. Kayyaam redde zich hier, door de Koranregel, dat Allahs tekenen op aarde en in de hemel waren, en dus ook bestudeerd moesten worden.

Verder is het natuurlijk altijd makkelijk, om dt wat de godsdienst vooraf bestreed, achteraf aan te merken als vrucht van die godsdienst! (volgens de nog steeds geldende politieke slogan: wat je niet kunt bestrijden, moet je incorporeren.)

De waarheid over de positieve Islamitische invloed op heldere denkers ligt waarschijnlijk in het midden. Islam schiep zeker een basisorde, waarop dingen konden bloeien. Overigens hoeft zon orde nog niet per definitie positief te zijn, of perfect. Ook de Romeinen en meneer H. te Duitsland schiepen een orde, die een enorme productiviteit opleverden..

Maar anderzijds hebben lle heldere denkers moeilijkheden gehad met de gevestigde orde. Dat is een universele wet over macht: denk iets anders dan de zittende machthebbers, en je krijgt problemen vanwege de feitelijke belangen van die machthebbers. Dat geldt ook voor machthebbers van nieuwe revolutionaire stromingen. Hier is geen ontkomen aan. Van christelijke geestelijken is allerlei machtsmisbruik bekend. Van de islamitische weet ik te weinig, maar wat ik er van zag, gaat precies dezelfde kant op. Zelfs in deze tijd zijn de voorbeelden voor het oprapen: Khomeini, Bin laden, Saddam Hussein, werkelijk allen maken mede misbruik van de godsdienst voor hun eigen persoonlijke doelen, en rangeren daarmee ook andersdenkenden uit.

Binnen Islam lijkt me een voortdurende strijd aan de gang tussen enerzijds de openheid voor het nieuwe, en het kansen geven aan het goede, en anderzijds het conservatieve vast houden aan regels, en grote controle en betutteling van bijna alles. Het geloof is bijvoorbeeld vrij, maar het geloof staat vast!? Hoe rijm je dat? Dit moet een voortdurende spanning opleveren.

Ik heb het intussen vrij makkelijk met het beoordelen van islam en moslims. Nou pretendeer ik niet de grootsheid van de godsdienst te kunnen beoordelen. Ik ben een klein mannetje en pretendeer geen oordeel over het geloof van een miljard moslims. Maar ik kan wel iets anders. In deze tijden dienen zich ongelofelijk veel vormen van waarheid en waarachtigheid aan. En die bewijzen zichzelf ook. Er zijn allerlei stromingen en culturen, die allerlei goede dingen produceren, dingen die echt waarde hebben. Dus?

Dus kun je kijken in hoeverre moslims erin slagen om die waarden te erkennen, of zelfs op te nemen in hun geloof. De redenering is dan: Als de islam werkelijk groot is, dan moet het ook in staat zijn, om al het goede in de wereld in zich op te nemen, en een plaats te geven. De grote toetssteen is dan: hoe gaan ze om met dingen, die ze vanuit hun traditionele cultuur niet kennen?? En dan wordt het ineens makkelijk om het koren van het kaf te scheiden:

Neem de fundamentalisten, die enkel en alleen hun eigen zaken wensen te kennen, en al het overige volstrekt afwijzen, of hooguit in de marge tolereren. Ik bedoel, die mensen mogen van mij hun geloof echt hebben hoor, maar die missen dus wel de universaliteit, die de Islam in feite pretendeert. Dat is dus een soort subgroepje, waarvan er honderden op de wereld zijn, en die vooral niet teveel pretenties voor de rest van de wereld zouden moeten hebben. Dat zijn dus de jongens die de hele westerse samenleving resoluut verwerpen, en in feite niet in staat zijn om de vele goede dingen daarin van de rotzooi te onderscheiden. Dat is nog veel dommer dan alle moslims over en kam scheren. Die fundos wonen nota bene hier, en worden voortdurend geconfronteerd met vele goede dingen. Die kiezen dan bewust om allerlei goede waarden uit te sluiten, in plaats van er met een zekere ruimhartigheid naar te kijken. Daarmee maken ze Islam in feite tot een obscure uithoek van geloof. Het wordt dan een soort ondergrondse verzetsbeweging, in plaats van een geestesstroming die sterk genoeg is om allerlei vormen van waarheid aan te kunnen.

En net als bij de christelijke fundamentalisten kom je dan twee typen van leugens tegen. De ene die de buitenwereld enkel zwart maakt, en zich helemaal niet bekreunt over de vraag of de negatieve verhalen er over wel waar zijn. (al het negatieve geeft namelijk hoop.), en de andere vorm van leugens, die geen enkele vorm van kritiek toelaat, op welk verschijnsel dan ook binnen hun eigen geloof.. (maakt niet uit of de kritiek over de godsdienst zelf gaat, of over de toepassing er van, of over de excessen er in.. kritiek is negatief, en daarom al onjuist of onrechtvaardig.)

Bekijk deze site eens op die manier, dan blijken er hier behoorlijk wat fundamentalistische krachten aan het werk te zijn. (gelukkig ook goede krachten) De openheid voor wat anders maar tch goed is, is heel bepalend voor de kwaliteit van de godsdienst. Graag refereer ik aan Kofi Annan: niet de godsdienst, maar de gelovigen zijn het probleem. Vergelijk ook mijn volgende reactie aan Amal, over de grote rol van de gelovigen bij de invulling van wat de godsdienst zegt. (En  ik hou ook maar niet op he?  heb ik nog een heel stuk liggen over allerlei vormen van waarheid en geloof, waar je niet omheen kunt, met de vraag wat geloof nou eigenlijk allemaal is.. Ik maak er een nieuw topic van..)

Intussen begint het topic hier De duivel, die vertelt leuk relif te krijgen.. Ben ik die duivel? Of zijn de fundos dat? Heel vaak wordt gezegd, dat de Duivel heel graag gebruik maakt van de heilige teksten, en die heel subtiel misbruikt. Sommige moslims noemen de Hadith al duivelswerk.. Maar hoe dan ook, is de duivel weer helemaal terug in ons midden (ofwel is nooit weg geweest.) en mag de lezer eens goed om zich heen kijken, wat er nou eigenlijk duivels is, en wat niet. Vandaag kan dat een kafir zijn, morgen je zuster, overmorgen een Imam, en volgende week de politiek. Het oordeel over alle verschijnselen zal minstens zo subtiel moeten zijn, als de duivel zelf te werk gaat, anders legt hij je sowieso in de luren!!
Ik zie maar en remedie: wakker blijven voor alles wat zich aan dient..

----------


## Maarten

Salaam Khalid, zoon van de wereld..!

Bedankt voor het compliment over mijn schrijfkunst. Maar het is natuurlijk zwak, om iedereen te waarschuwen voor mijn mening, als je daar zelf nog helemaal niets tegenover gesteld hebt. Ik zag nog nergens een inhoudelijke reactie op wat ik schreef. Dit kan niet. Je bent hier geen autoriteit. Alles zal zichzelf moeten bewijzen, en dat moet Islam ook. Of beter gezegd, het moet duidelijk worden wat nou eigenlijk echt islamitisch is, en waarom dat islamitisch is. En daar moet je voor schrijven! Er moeten visies op dingen op tafel komen, of op zijn minst iets met inhoud.

En je noemt mijn stukken al misleidend, zonder er zelfs maar bij te vermelden wat het misleidende er aan zou zijn. Dat kan niet hoor. Wat moeten al die broeders en zusters, die weinig van Islam weten, en die je graag wil beschermen, wat moeten die dan van je leren?

Overigens schrijf ik niet veel over de Bijbel, omdat ik als christen op een Islamsite niet het christendom zit te propageren, en bovendien vind, dat christendom zich niet goed laat uitleggen door simpele verwijzing naar de teksten. Ik zie niet veel in het smijten met teksten, om de wereld daarmee te beleren. 
En vele moslims doen het waarschijnlijk net als ik.. Die ontwikkelen tijdens hun leven naar eer en geweten een eigen visie op tal van onderwerpen, en gebruiken dan de teksten als toetssteen voor hun opvattingen, dus als referentiepunt om na te denken over de zaken. Die proberen steeds wijzer te worden, maar het Boek is daarbij slechts een middel. Als die over en onderwerp praten, dan doen ze dat vanuit hun eigen wijsheid, en betrekken daar dan het boek bij. Maar niet andersom! Wijsheid op de boekenplank bestaat in feite niet, zelfs al is het boek perfect. Het zijn altijd de mensen, die zich de waarheid eigen maken. De mens is de bottleneck. Bepalend is wat de mens er van maakt. Het heeft niet eens zin om over de perfectheid van het Boek te praten, want zon oordeel gaat ons eigenlijk ver te boven. Wij zijn geen god.

Mijn opvattingen komen ook niet alleen van christendom. En mijn idee van christendom wordt ook sterk bepaald door bijvoorbeeld wetenschap, rationaliteit, humanisme, mensenrechten en vele andere dingen. En dat beschouw ik helemaal niet als een beetje flipperen met het geloof. In mijn visie ontkom je er gewoon niet aan, dat een mens elke keer weer zelf inhoud aan het geloof moet geven. Zie mijn volgende stuk aan Amal. Maar vandaar dus, dat ik niet veel behoefte heb om aan letterlijke Bijbelteksten te refereren. Het kan wel hoor! Maar dan krijg je wel per tekst een hoop commentaar over de reikwijdte en de toepassing er van. Haha.. dat wordt nog langdradiger dan dit.. Maar als je het over de bijbel wilt hebben, prima hoor. Haha, verbaas je niet, als ik er net zo weinig van weet, als vele moslims van Islam!

Heel netjes trouwens, dat je me uitnodigt om moslim te worden. Dat ervaar ik toch als compliment. Het doet zelfs pijn, dat ik het niet ben, schrijf je? Dat is wel heel erg betrokken. Dan moet de zaak van het geloof je wel erg raken. 
Maar misschien moet je christenen anders gaan beoordelen, dan moslims normaal doen. De kritiek die moslims vaak hebben, zegt me eigenlijk niet veel. Toch is er best veel kritiek mogelijk. Maar misschien is er ook meer diepgang dan je denkt. En ik ben echt geen eenling in wat ik schrijf. Ik voel me toch wel spreekbuis van bepaalde Nederlandse opvattingen.

Hang ik het verkeerde geloof aan? Het voelt niet zo. En ik kijk toch behoorlijk naar islam. Ik geloof eigenlijk dat geloof een complexe zaak is, en veel omvangrijker is, dan de geloofsstromingen erkennen. Ik schrijf er nog een stuk over. Maar in mijn geval zou het niet meer uitmaken, of ik van geloofsrichting zou veranderen. Ik zou de Koran beslist niet met andere ogen lezen dan ik nu doe, als ik moslim zou zijn. Salaam!

----------


## Maarten

Hallo Amal, Salaam!

Ghy Afvallige! Branden in de Hel zult gij, nu u het ware geloof verlaten heeft, nadat de ware leer tot u gekomen was!! (Geintje hoor.. Ik moest even laten zien, dat christendom net als Islam van die fijne leerstukken had. Middeleeuwse ketterverbrandingen, pijnbanken, de inquisitie en de hele rataplan.) Het leerstuk bevat naar mijn mening wel een kern van waarheid, maar die gaat wel over de grenzen van bestaande vormen van christendom en Islam heen, vermoed ik! 

Het leerstuk slaat volgens mij niet op de godsdienstige stroming die men aanhangt, maar regelrecht op het innerlijk geloof! Je weet wel, datgene waar de Koran van zegt, dat er geen dwang in de godsdienst is! Wie in zijn wanhoop de innerlijke waarden verlaat, die hij in zijn leven heeft opgebouwd, of die aan hem zijn mee gegeven, en hij deze toen ook begrepen heeft, die belandt in de duisternis! Die heeft niets meer, tenzij hij ze opnieuw tussen de brokstukken weet uit te vissen, en een plaats weet te geven! Maar een moslim, die zijn Hadith door het glas heen naar buiten flikkert? De christen die bij de moslims iets heel puurs tegen komt, en moslim wordt? Een Marokkaantje die al die dwang zat is, en zijn eigen leven gaat leven? Ik lig er echt niet wakker van. Hel? Nee hoor. Echt geloof kent vele varianten en wegen. Geloof is waarschijnlijk een groter en veelzijdiger fenomeen, dan de vertegenwoordigers van een bepaalde geloofsstroming kunnen overzien. 

Elke geloofsstroming kent zijn beperkingen en verontreinigingen. De verhuizing van de ene godsdienst naar de andere is vooral een probleem voor die vertegenwoordigers. Die roepen allen, dat hun leer de enige is  ook binnen de diverse islamitische stromingen  en die kennen vaak ook niets anders, of kennen alleen de negatieve kanten van een andere stroming. En die hebben dan de arrogantie om zich op het afvalligheids-leerstuk te beroepen! Sterker nog, ze voltrekken er zelfs doodvonnissen voor, terwijl de gelovige misschien niets anders deed, dan op een andere ijsschots gaan staan, in de rivier des levens, op weg naar de voleinding! Die gelovige baalde misschien gewoon van wat zijn omgeving allemaal deed op basis van de godsdienst.

Kortom, moslim geworden? Mij hoor je niet klagen. Ik ben er eerder benieuwd naar. Maar moslims zijn wel strenger over christen worden. Voor hen is die afstand veel groter.

----------


## Maarten

Hallo Amal!

Het buigen voor Mariabeelden? Daar hebben we hier dus de protestanten en de beeldenstorm voor gehad. Daar heeft christendom dus al aardig mee afgerekend. Bij de Katholieken bestaan ze nog wel. Beelden zijn inderdaad een beetje tricky, maar je moet niet overdrijven. In christendom bestaat ook het duidelijke gebod, dat je geen beelden van God zult maken (Mozes). De afbeeldingen die er zijn, worden dus ook niet als god beschouwd. Het gevaar van beeldenverering bestaat misschien wel, maar ik vraag me af, of dat nog wel voor komt. De beelden zijn een versiering of kunstzinnige uiting, en zijn vooral bedoeld als inspiratiebron. Ze zijn gewoon een voorbeeld van iets. En misschien zijn ze gewoon een hulpmiddel bij het bidden.

Je moet ook niet te lang naar die ogen van Jezus gaan staan staren, om daar de boodschap uit te halen. Al die gezichtsuitdrukkingen in afbeeldingen zeggen wel iets over hoe de kunstenaar Maria of Jezus zag.. Dus iets zeggen ze wel.. Helaas is er ook veel slechte kunst. Maar een beeld brengt toch ergens ook een boodschap over. Er zijn ook prachtige beelden. De Pita van Michelangelo is werkelijk een beeld om van te janken. Misschien wel het mooiste dat ik ooit zag. Maria met haar dode zoon Jezus. Hartverscheurend hoor. Daar zie ik toch het halve lijden van de hele mensheid in. Waarachtige boodschap zit in dat beeld. 

De moslims te Mekka lopen ook in verering rond de Ka'aba, en de botten van de Profeet daar in. Dat is wel geen beeld, maar toch een soort object, waar het geloof aan opgedragen wordt. Mensen hebben blijkbaar toch behoefte aan iets tastbaars..

Het verbod van beelden lijkt me vooral bedoeld om dommen voor dwalingen te behoeden. Het lijkt me vooral een voorschrift voor zeer oude tijden. Verstandige mensen laten zich echt niet misleiden door beelden. Ik maak me meer zorgen om de beelden, die de mensen in hun hoofd maken. Dat levert allerlei psychiatrische patienten op, en godsdienstwaanzinnigen, en tirannen enzo, haha..

----------


## Maarten

Maar Amal, nou de hamvraag: 

De onveranderlijkheid van de Islam! En mijn vermeende pogingen om moslims te laten wankelen in hun geloof. (volgens Khalid en anderen.) Dit is allebei onzin, meen ik. Maar een verschil tussen mij en traditionelere moslims is wel, dat ik een vel actievere rol van de mens bij de invulling van de godsdienst zie.

Het zijn ltijd de mensen zelf, die de inhoud en de betekenis van de oude teksten bepalen. Een boek is nooit een gegeven. Een boek wordt gelezen, en de inhoud er van wordt aan het innerlijk gekoppeld, net zoal alle andere leringen in het leven dat doen. Een mens leert steeds opnieuw, maar altijd vanuit de kennis en inzichten, die hij al had. En wat hij begrijpt hangt sterk af van de cultuur, het opleidingsniveau, de informatiestromen waar hij in leeft, de eigen ervaringen, enz.. Een kind van 7 leest ook totaal andere dingen in de Koran, dan een vent van 60. En een goede bestudering van de 7e eeuwse Arabische cultuur werpt ook al een heel ander licht op teksten. Ik geloof dus totaal niet in die jongens die zeggen: er staat wat er staat, en daar hou je je aan, klaar! Slechts het boek is onveranderlijk. Maar de wijsheid die mensen er uit opdoen zeker niet.

Sommige dingen zijn duidelijk: je gaat niet moorden, zuipen, stelen, verkrachten, kwaad spreken, je zuster verleiden enz.. Maar hopen dingen zijn al vager: Hoe ver gaat de gehoorzaamheid aan de ouders? Hoe behandel je anders-gelovigen? Hoe ga je als vrouw om met mannen? Vaak worden de antwoorden moeilijker, naar mate de vragen simpeler worden. Wat staat er nou precies tussen de hemel en mij in? Wat is er niet perfect aan mij? Wie had er gelijk in die ruzie, en waarom? Wat is voor mij de beste manier van leven? Hoe beslis ik in de belangrijke dingen? Welke dingen geef ik aandacht, en welke niet? Hoe leer ik, en wat doe ik daar voor? Massas van de antwoorden zijn zeer cultuurgebonden, en ook persoonsgebonden. Dan kom je er niet meer met een gestandaardiseerde onveranderlijke Islam. Dat spul moet kunnen ademen, anders loop je gegarandeerd overal tegen muren aan. 

En dan begint het eigenlijk pas. Net een relatie. Mooi begin hoor, die rozengeur en maneschijn, of de mooie woorden van de Profeet. Maar dan komt de harde werkelijkheid met zijn vele belangentegenstellingen. En de vele gevallen waarin een afweging van tegenstrijdige principes uit de Koran, of welke leer dan ook, gemaakt moet worden (leuk voorbeeld blijf ik de uithuwelijking vinden) En dan zijn er de vele terreinen waarover de Koran nauwelijks uitgewerkte principes heeft. De hele economie en het hele bestuur van landen en organisaties.. Handelsmoraal? Bestuursethiek? Democratisering? En dan de hele autoriteitsstructuur binnen de godsdienst.. Ik bedoel, er is zoveel dat vragen oproept. 

De samenwerking tussen de moslimorganisaties in Nederland alleen al, is ook niet bepaald eitje, wel? Het stikt er van de tegenstellingen en verschillen van inzicht. Hoe zit dat dan met die islamitische eenheid? En met het bestaan van een onveranderlijke Islam??

Ik bedoel, het zijn uiteindelijk echt de mensen zelf, die de betekenis aan de regels geven, en dat kan per cultuur behoorlijk verschillen. Zie ook het verhaal van Simon, waarin de Profeten als vervuilers aangemerkt worden, door degenen die hun eigen contact met God maatgevend vinden. Zie ook de eerdere varhalen van jongens als Nabil, die de Hadith het liefst de vuilnisbak in flikkeren, vanwege de rotzooi, die dat volgens hun geeft

Is er en Islam? En is die dan onveranderbaar? En hoe ziet die er dan uit? Zoals de traditionele Marokkanen dat zien? Ik geloof er echt niet zoveel van. In de Tora staat al meen ik, dat elke generatie weer opnieuw inhoud aan de leer zal moeten geven. En christenen gaan daar tegenwoordig zeker van uit. En Islam? Ik geloof gewoon niet, dat je er komt met een set vastgestelde regeltjes. Dat zal best een hoop Salaam geven, maar het zal dan altijd een hoop gekrakeel geven, zodra er belangentegenstellingen of verschillen in inzicht of toepassing zijn.
Die onveranderlijke Islam is geen gegven, maar die zal lke keer weer gevonden moeten worden! Het lijkt vooral een ideaal te zijn, met vooralsnog weinig praktische waarde. En dan heb je de fundos nog, die behoorlijk wat afwijken van de gemiddelde moslim, maar wel met overtuiging iedereen naar hun hand willen dringen, en ontzettend eenkennig zijn, en vaak nog geen idee hebben, hoe een islamitische staat eigenlijk moet functioneren. (Net de Nederlandse politiek, waarin de helft van de gekozen parlementariers eigenlijk nog geen idee hebben, welke politiek ze eigenlijk willen gaan voeren..)

Daarom Amal, hebben wij een groot meningsverschil. Je hebt het over de mensen, die hun bescheidenheid verloren hebben, en zelf de regels gaan uitmaken. Dan onderschat je de praktijk, waarin de gelovigen onvermijdelijk aan de gang moeten met het zelf creren van visies op de toepassing van de regels! Die kan heel cultuur- en situatiegebonden zijn.
Je kunt niet zeggen: Dit is de mens, dit is de leer, en de mens past zich aan aan de leer, klaar!
Sommige regels, die wil je niet eens meer! Die zijn geschreven voor een cultuur of gebruiken, die al lang niet meer bestaan!

Verder is er geen dwang in het geloof! (Koran) Het echte geloof zit van binnen! En dat vrije geloof van binnen  en dat is een zer belangrijke waarde  hoeft net per definitie een vriendje van de teksten te zijn! Je komt nherroepelijk in onwaarachtigheid terecht, als je jezelf oplegt, dat je innerlijke geloof precies met de heilige teksten overeen moet stemmen ! Dat gaat onherroepelijk conflicten opleveren. Denk ook aan vertaalfouten, verkeerde interpretaties, context, verkeerde prioriteitstelling van regels, en aan vergeten regels. Zonder de innerlijke autoriteit van het geweten kom je er gewoon niet. Dan bega je waarschijnlijk de ene blunder na de andere. 

Het is ltijd goed, om je innerlijke geweten als autoriteit te erkennen, als tegenwicht tegen de teksten. Die autoriteit bewijst zijn gezag ook, als je bijvoorbeeld uit onvrede met een oplossing, op zoek gaat naar andere teksten, en die ook vind! En het is bijvoorbeeld ook het verworven inzicht, dat kracht aan de leer geeft. Dat kleine mannetje van binnen is niet zo klein! De grote waarheid zit ook ergens van binnen!

Daarom vind ik het eigenlijk grote onzin, om te praten over de onveranderlijkheid van de islam. De grote vraag is net, hoe mensen naar eer en geweten zelf persoonlijk inhoud geven aan Islam! En hoe ze elkaar tolereren in de verschillende manieren waarop zij dat doen! 
Degene die vindt dat het allemaal wel duidelijk is, die mag meteen antwoord geven op lle moeilijke Items in Islam: Alle homos dood. De handen er af. De gezagsautoriteit over de godsdienst. De Pas die bepalen met wie de dochter trouwt, en de hele rataplan van tientallen dingen. Dan blijkt vanzelf, dat de vele antwoorden niet rechtstreeks op de teksten steunen, maar op visies op die teksten.

En daar gaat het me om, als ik hier schrijf: hoe ontwikkel je een eigen visie, naar eigen eer en geweten. En dat is een heel ander verhaal, dan klakkeloos dingen overnemen van Imams, ouders, fundos e.a., die hard roepen precies te weten hoe het zit. 

Nou heeft Islam zeker ook iets absoluuts, net zoals de boodschap absoluut is, of de menselijke waarden absoluut zijn. En vele islamitische stromingen zullen vele onveranderlijke elementen hebben. Maar de bescheidenheid eist juist, dat je van te voren niet al te veel oordelen hebt, over wat er nu veranderlijk is, en wat niet. Het ontdekken van eeuwige waarden is ook zeker geen makkie. En juist de eeuwige waarden, kunnen mogelijk juist op heel veel manieren gestalte krijgen.

De hele christelijke leer is in de basis natuurlijk ook onveranderlijk. God bestaat.. De Dag van het laatste Oordeel komt er, enz.. Toch is de hele manier waarop christendom ingevuld kan worden, plus alle oordelen over zaken, helemaal niet van zon vaststaande aard. Het is maar helemaal de vraag wat het verband is tussen de onveranderlijke zaken, en de manier waarop godsdienstige culturen in praktijk gestalte kunnen krijgen. Ik geloof echt veel meer in de gelovigen, die in hun zoektocht naar het eeuwige, zelf gestalte aan de dingen geven.

En ik wantrouw degenen die over de onveranderlijkheid beginnen, want die zeggen daarmee fwel dat hun opvattingen altijd al de beste waren, fwel dat het hen niet gelukt is om tegen bestaande opvattingen iets in te brengen. 
De onveranderlijkheid riekt me ook teveel naar de dood. Echt geloof moet levendigheid en hoop kennen, en enthousiasme, en onderzoekingsdrift. Het moet leiden tot openheid voor waarheid. Wij kennen immers het einde niet, of alleen in theorie. Een geloof, dat vooral bestaat uit de vraag of de regels wel goed nageleefd worden, daar mankeert toch echt wat aan. Dat is gewoon niet genoeg. Dat is ook geen eerbetoon aan het leven zelf. 
Salaam!!

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> [B]De helderheid van het Arabische denken van toen is wel bekend ja. Maar stimuleerde islam dit denken echt, of werd het juist bestreden?


Tja, wat is d Islam. Het wereldlijk gezag had wel een aparte rol: die heersde in nogal absolute zin en bevorderde de pluriformiteit onder de geestelijke stromingen om de geestelijkheid niet tot een te groot machtsblok te laten uitgroeien. Althans, zo staat het in een boek wat ik nu aan het lezen ben. Maar wellicht waren het gewoon wijze heersers.
In ieder geval heb je gelijk dat die behoefte aan pluriformiteit nu wel eens ver te zoeken is. In Nederland heeft dat wellicht als oorzaak (zoals ik vernomen heb van moslims) dat de groep die hierheen kwam vrij laag opgeleid was en het geloof in eenvoudige contouren beleefd. Dat zou immers niet anders zijn als Christenen uit de arbeidersklasse uit Nederland naar het buitenland zouden emigreren. Verder lijkt de geloofsbeleving nu vaak tot een manifestatie van identiteit te worden die meer met een soort nationalisme dan met religie te maken heeft. 




> Het geloof is bijvoorbeeld vrij, maar het geloof staat vast!? Hoe rijm je dat? Dit moet een voortdurende spanning opleveren.


Maar wel een gezond spanningsveld dat je in alle religies kan vinden. Immers, een religie mag dan in een aantal basiswaarden vast staan, maar wat betreft de invulling in het dagelijks leven zal het in iedere tijd zijn rechtvaardiging moeten vinden. 

De Islam cultuur in Nederland komt erg orthodox op mij over en spreekt mij minder aan dan de religie Islam als ik de bronnen lees. Maar ik denk dat dat in de loop van decennia enorm kan veranderen. Dat is met het Christendom ook gebeurt. Bij verontwaardiging in de Nederlandse samenleving betreffende uitingen van de Islam zie je ook dat moslims zich vaak beroepen op vergelijkbare uitingen van het Christendom die we nu alleen nog op de Veluwe vinden. Maar ik denk dat die pluriformiteit ook in de Islam in Nederland zal ontstaan. Want in wezen is de nederlandse samenleving qua waarden behoorlijk Islamitisch en niet zo anti-Islam als de fundo's hun achterban willen doen geloven.

Groeten,

Simon

----------


## Maarten

Helemaal mee eens Simon! 

Erg prettig om hier eens iets te lezen waar ik me helemaal in kan vinden. Ik gun de moslims hun Islam ook heel erg. En ik kan er niet omheen, dat er dingen tussen zitten die me aanspreken. Maar ze hebben wel nog een hoop werk te doen. Er moet nog heel veel opgelost worden. Meer dan ze denken, meen ik.

En inderdaad zijn vele Nederlandse waarden Islam-vriendelijker, dan moslims denken. Ze weten er vaak net zo weinig van als Nederlanders van Islam. Goed mogelijk dat over een paar jaar die aansluiting en de acceptatie veel beter werkt.

En de moslims hebben de wind toch een beetje mee.. De politiek en de media zijn beslist veel Islam-vriendelijker dan moslims schijnen te denken. Die zien vooral wat er niet goed gaat, terwijl er echt massa's positieve dingen aan te wijzen zijn. (sommige allochtonen vinden ons zelfs veel te naief, en vinden dat we veel te tolerant zijn tegenover allerlei slechte dingen in moslimculturen.)
Maar Islam is ook weer een antwoord op gemeenschappelijkheid. Nou is er niets mis met het individualisme in zijn vele vormen hier, maar het ontbreekt aan een gemeenschappelijkheids-filosofie, of een tegenwicht tegen al die verbrokkeling. 

Een grote reden om hier te schrijven is om eens te laten zien hoe Nederlanders zoal over godsdienst kunnen denken. Waarschijnlijk horen veel moslims daar nooit wat over. Zeker als ze geen Nederlandse media bekijken. 
Maar zo normaal als het voor ons is, om kritisch te zijn over godsdiensten, zo gevoelig ligt dat bij moslims. Hoe vaak ik niet te horen krijg, dat ik "de Islam aanval", of jongeren op een dwaalspoor zet.. Da's echt lachen hoor. Kritiek, daar heeft men meteen een rol prikkeldraad voor klaar liggen. De strijd om de identiteit loopt momenteel via polarisatie. Over kritiek hoef je nauwelijks te beginnen, want je krijgt meteen een kar cybermest voor je deur!..De tijd is nog niet helemaal rijp geloof ik... (haha)

Maar het idee van de onveranderlijkheid van Islam zit diep verankerd in de islamitische culturen. Dat komt inderdaad van een laag opleidingsniveau en inderdaad "geloofsbeleving in eenvoudige contouren", maar natuurlijk ook van een leven in een betrekkelijk eenvoudige samenleving, waarin niet veel verandert. 

Absolutisme krijgt vooral een kans, waar men niet geconfronteerd wordt met de veelzijdigheid van een dynamische samenleving. Daar krijgen ze de ervaring dus niet, dat de 'onveranderlijke' antwoorden nogal eens ontoereikend blijken te zijn. En heel veel moslims leven onder die omstandigheden. Op veel plaatsen is er niet veel verschil met de 7e eeuw. 
Onder die omstandigheden zullen veel culturele invullingen en vastgeroestte denkbeelden ten onrechte tot de "onveranderlijkheid van de Islam" gerekend blijven worden. 
En de grootte van die groep (hoeveel fundo's zijn er wereldwijd niet?) betekent, dat wij - en vooral ook de Nederlandse moslims - daar permanent last van blijven houden. En die fundo's hebben een enorme expansiedrang, en gaan vreselijk tekeer over alles.

Daarom heb ik zo mijn twijfels over het "gezonde spanningsveld" tussen de onveranderlijkheid van de Islam tegenover de innerlijke geloofsvrijheid. Het probleem is een maatje te groot, denk ik. Islam kan hier in de komende 50 jaar best inhoudelijk groeien denk ik. Maar over 50 jaar worden de moslims hier nog steeds geconfronteerd met dezelfde shit uit de moederlanden, die je nou ook hebt. Nou wens ik die moslims in de moederlanden niet te beledigen, want daar komen natuurlijk ook goede dingen vandaan. Maar die shit is er domweg ook.

Een paar groepen fundo's wens ik trouwens niet te bekritiseren: Hezbollah, Hamas, en Volksfront, en nog wat van die club's. Het westen is daar dermate in gebreke gebleven, dat ons eigenlijk het recht ontzegt moet worden om daar nog veel kritiek op te leveren. Maar mij is niet duidelijk of die groepen wel misbruik van de godsdienst zitten te maken. Tijdens de bezetting hier riepen we net zo hard, dat God aan onze kant stond, en met veel overtuiging. Zij doen niet anders. En het onrecht waar ze onder lijden is niet kleiner, dan destijds bij ons.

----------


## Amal

Hoi Maarten


Ahum, maar ik Mekka liggen niet de botten van de profeet hoor! De kaabaa is iets heeeeeeel anders. Wat dan? Nou oke omdat je het zo vriendelijk vraagt...
De Kaba is het eerste huis dat Allah op aarde heeft laten bouwen. De eerste fundamenten werden gelegd door Adam. Later bouwde Ibrahiem (abraham), samen met ismaa'iel (ismael) dat huis. Maar al voor de mens op aarde kwam was het een plek waar de engelen bij elkaar kwamen om God te aanbidden.
De Quran zegt hierover:

2.125: "En toen Wij het Huis tot een plaats van verzameling voor de mensheid en een toevluchtsoord maakten, zeggende: "Neemt de plaats van Abraham als een plaats voor gebed". En Wij geboden Abraham en Ismal, zeggende: "Reinigt Mijn Huis voor degenen, die de ommegang verrichten en voor degenen, die er toegewijd in verblijven en voor degenen, die zich neder buigen en zich ter aarde werpen."

3.96: "Voorzeker, het eerste huis dat voor de mensheid bestemd werd, is dat te Bekka (Mekka) vol van zegeningen en als richtsnoer voor alle werelden."

5.97: "Allah heeft de Kaaba, het onschendbare Huis tot behoud van de mensheid gemaakt, alsook de heilige maand en het offer, en de kamelen met de halsbanden. Dit is, opdat gij zult begrijpen, dat Allah weet, wat in de hemelen en wat op aarde is en dat Allah kennis heeft van alle dingen."

----------


## Maarten

Bedankt Amal!

Zo zie je maar.. Zelfs k maak wel eens een foutje!.. (OK, op deze opmerking hoort steniging te staan..) Ik neem de gelulprijs gaarne in ontvangst, en zal 200 Profeetjes bidden
En hoe raad je het? Ik verzoek inderdaad voortdurend impliciet om deelachtigheid in de ware kennis, haha.. ook over de Kaaba..
Een documentaire over de Kaaba had gemeld, dat er tevens enige overblijfselen van de Profeet in zouden zijn. Dat is dus mogelijk niet zo. Ik sloeg er wat sites op na, maar het staat inderdaad nergens.. Als gepaste boetedoening bied ik aan:

De Kaaba screensaver!
http://www.netmuslims.com/downloads/kaaba.html

(Je begrijpt zeker wel, dat de duivel in mij de moslims alsnog aan de beeldenverering wil hebben, he?..haha) Als verdere boetedoening ben ik m echt gaan downloaden om m uit te testen. Meteen bleken de vruchten van boetedoening, want het is een mooi ding. Simpel maar wel heel kleurrijk. Niks beeldenverering, maar gewoon mooi voor in de kamer, zeker voor wie graag aan de Kaaba herinnerd wordt.

----------


## Maarten

Het verhaal, dat Adam de fundamenten van de Kaaba gelegd zou hebben, doet me weer zwar verzuchten... Te mooi om waar te wezen Tikkeltje te perfect.. En vooral weer herlijk oncontroleerbaar... Heel populair in vele geloofsstromingen bij lle godsdiensten, die het geloof in onduidelijke fabels als een noodzakelijk onderdeel van het geloof zien! Opsmuk, meer is dat niet! Een soort nieuwe beeldenverering, ter onderstreping van de godsdienst! Zo zie ik dat.
De sites noemen het verhaal een legende. De Koran noemt het blijkbaar niet. Een Hadith? 

Het verhaal gaat er bij mij totaal niet in! Ik wens zo weinig mogelijk te geloven in onwaarschijnlijke fabeltjes, maar ik wens evenmin heilig geachte teksten de prullenbak in te gooien. Dus probeer ik hier een zinnige visie op het Adam neer te zetten, mede om eens te laten zien hoe een in duisternis dwalende christen (mmm?..) godsdienstige redeneringen houdt.. Ik ga er vel bij slepen: de evolutie, de hele geloofsleer, de persoonlijkheid van het geloof, vooral de aard van het leven, en hopelijk wat helder verstand. (Ik vind het zelf een rg leuk verhaal. Die Adam-kwestie is er maar bijzaak in.) Zet je maar vast schrap!..

Adam staat voor mij als symbool van de ontwakende mens, met eigen wil, die kennis kreeg van goed en kwaad, en zodoende vanuit een paradijselijke toestand mns op aarde werd. Daar moet hij zijn relatie tot God herstellen, door Gods wetten te leren kennen, en er naar te leven. Hij moet terug naar de goddelijke natuur van zijn schepping, maar ditmaal dus bewust, en uit bewuste keuze!
Adam staat voor de grondstructuur van de verhouding van elke mens tot God. De geloofsleer heeft het Adam-verhaal nodig, maar niet een echte concrete historische persoon Adam. Zijn bestaan is zelfs niet eens erg waarschijnlijk. Dat toon ik hier graag aan.

(Adams ongehoorzaamheid in het Paradijs was geen persoonlijk foutje. De fout is inherent menselijk, en hoort tot de weg van de mens. Hij kan niet onschuldig (=onwetend) blijven, of terug naar de onschuld. Zijn opdracht is zijn ontwikkeling.
Verder bestaan Gods wetten niet slechts uit leefregels. God is levende werkelijkheid, en zijn wetten ook! Die zullen dus vooral mede uit het leven zelf geleerd moeten worden. Boekenwijsheid schiet altijd tekort. Leefregels zijn belangrijk, maar de inhoudelijke opdracht is het verwerven van echte kennis en inzicht. Vallen en opstaan, en dan maar hopen op echte wijsheid.)

De vraag of Adam werkelijk feitelijk bestaan heeft, is eigenlijk irrelevant. We weten er eigenlijk ook geen donder van. En om dan ok nog Werken aan hem toe te schrijven, dat is broodje-Aap! Dat is romantiseren van de godsdienst, en dus rotzooien met de waarheid! En ds uiterst Haram! Ik leg dat graag uit, zo diep als ik maar kan.

Die eerste mens had hel wat anders te doen, dan onmiddellijk grote steenconstructies bouwen ter ere van God. En kon hij dat? Geen heilig boek rept over een cursus metselwerk, als bonus voor de eerste mens, laat staan het inzicht in grote bouwwerken!! Adam, die - net uit het paradijs geflikkerd- snel een soort tempel voor God gaat bouwen als wiedergutmachung..? Leuk plaatje, maar erg onrealistisch. 
Als Adam God en het Paradijs nog bewust heeft meegemaakt, dan was zijn verbanning, met alle gevolgen (sterfelijkheid bijvoorbeeld), een ongekend groot trauma, waarvan hij de rest van zijn leven heeft staan bijkomen. Hij heeft zichzelf dan hooguit wat basisvaardigheden in de Struggle for Life aangeleerd. Hij wist namelijk niks, en kon niks op aarde.

Hoeveel jaren zitten er tussen Abrahams Kaaba, en Adams fundamenten? Een paar duizend jaar, of heb ik iets gemist? Hoe verging het die fundamenten dan intussen?? En wie wist nog dat ze er waren? De kennis van de ene God, is volgens alle leren later verloren gegaan..De zin van de fundamenten zou niemand meer begrepen hebben. Dan gaat de kennis over een bergje stenen zo teloor, zeker als mensen migreren.
Wat weet je nog van je overgrootvader en zijn werken? Waarschijnlijk niets meer. Sorry, feitenkennis gaat snel verloren. De kaaba toeschrijven aan de eerste mens, dat lijkt me geromantiseerde kolder. (sorry, niet persoonlijk bedoeld.)

De evolutietheorie verdraagt zich goed met het scheppingsverhaal, maar niet met een historische Adam. De meeste christenen, en vele moslims hebben weinig problemen met de evolutietheorie. Ze denken bijvoorbeeld: Het zou kunnen. Religie gaat namelijk over de ard van de mens, zijn ziel en natuur, ofwel het wezen van de mens (in relatie tot God.), maar niet over zijn biologische historie. Die is niet relevant voor de leer. Maar hoe je daar ook over denkt, ik wil gewoon even laten zien, wat een combinatie van de schepping/evolutieleer voor gevolgen heeft voor het Adam-verhaal.

Biologisch gezien kan er heel goed een evolutionaire wordingsgeschiedenis van de mens geweest zijn. Dus een geleidelijke ontwikkeling vanuit een biologische voorouder. De enorme overeenkomst in de genen 98% met sommige apen  wijzen daar al heel sterk op. De consequentie voor het scheppingsverhaal is dan enkel, dat het wordingsproces van de mens enige tijd geduurd moet hebben. Nou heeft de tekst het over en dag, maar zelfs de fundamentalisten gaan er van uit, dat deze dag minstens 1000 jaar geduurd heeft. De schepping via evolutie zou waarschijnlijk meer tijd vergen. Maar het is zinloos om de evolutie met die termijn te bestrijden, want hier weten we geen donder van!

Overigens kan een Almachtige in theorie in 2 seconden een mens scheppen. (volgens mij overigens niet!) Als Hij daar dus 1000 jaar over deed, dan was er dus een wordingsgeschiedenis, en was die blijkbaar noodzakelijk. Lag Adam 1000 jaar lang op de pijnbank, tot ie af was??..

Daarom lijkt me de evolutie-variant  mits je tevens uit gaat van goddelijke schepping  een veel realistischer en volwassener verhaal, dan de toverstafjes-variant van de fundos. Die hebben niet eens een reel verhaal over de schepping, en al helemaal niet over de biologie. Maar het probleem is nu wel, dat evolutie niet in en klap een kant-en-klare Adam oplevert. En al zeker geen, die meteen fundamenten gaat bouwen!! Zie verder..

----------


## Maarten

Als kind geloofde ik al niet, dat de hele mensheid uit twe mensen ontstaan zou zijn. De Bijbel rept ook niet van dochters van Adam. Toch moeten die er volgens de letterlijke interpretatie geweest zijn, en hebben de zonen van Adam weer kinderen bij hun zusters gekregen. Een uiterst Haramme vertoning dus. (Of hebben de fundos daar later weer de een of andere goddelijke uitzondering voor bij elkaar geknutseld?) De mensheid zou aldus enkel ontstaan kunnen zijn door een grote incestbende van neven en nichten, die maar doorfokken. 
Volgens de evolutieleer geeft zon toestand overigens onheroepelijk allerlei degeneratieverschijnselen. Moet dit de inluiding tot de pracht van de schepping der mensheid heten??.. De mensheid als Crown of Creation?? Lekker fris, niet?

Als je echt gaat nadenken over Adam als echte historische figuur, dan gaat dat verhaal steeds meer kraken. Het gaat dan barsten van allerlei curieuze goddelijke ingrepen. De fundo staat nu woedend op met de vraag, of ik soms denk, dat de Almachtige daar niet toe in staat is?? Nou, de Almachtige is tot veel in staat. Maar de vraag, wat hij werkelijk gedaan heeft, en ho, dat is een heel andere. Het letterlijke Adam-verhaal komt niet bepaald erg natuurlijk over. Het ademt de sfeer van een gewrongen constructie, om mensen iets duidelijk te maken. Ik geloof dat de goddelijke waarheid over Schepping altijd de sfeer van iets naturlijks zal ademen, en dat doet dit verhaal zo (nog) niet.

Het verhaal is eigenlijk uiterst primitief en simplistisch. Het doet ook helemaal geen appl op de grootsheid van de schepping of het leven, of op de hele Zn (!) er van. Allah, die uit verveling over de oersoep de mens schiep, met ingebouwde zoekopdracht, eindigend in Hemel of Hel? Een soort goddelijk doolhofje spelen? Met aan het einde God, als een soort veredelde vorm van de nazi-arts Mengele, die de mensen naar links of naar rechts wijst?? God, die eerst de mens schiep, en hem vervolgens het paradijs uit trapte, omdat dit prototype hem niet beviel, maar hij deze tch nog een kans wil geven?? Dat klinkt nergens naar!!!.. Het Adam-verhaal is zo eigenlijk een losstaand iets, dat geen enkele verwijzing naar de hele zin van de schepping bevat. Daarom is het te mager. Het verhaal moet meer betekenis gaan krijgen.

Die hele scheiding die de fundos e.a. maken tussen de historische schepping ooit, en de rest van de geschiedenis, die staat me niet aan. Dat maakt de boel leeg en zinloos naar mijn gevoel. Ergens in ons moet er een rechtstreeks verband bestaan tussen ons en de schepping, en dat moet voelbaar kunnen zijn. Is de schepping enkel een daad van duizenden jaren geleden, waar we nu in feite weinig meer mee te maken hebben? Dan denk ik, dat we dan de hele zin er van nooit meer terug zouden kunnen halen. Zouden we ooit nog terug (of vooruit) kunnen naar het paradijs, als we het mysterie van de schepping niet in onszelf mee droegen?????
Kunnen we nog wel contact met God hebben, als daarbij niet minstens een stukje van de zin der schepping aan ons onthuld wordt? Ik denk echt dat de Schepping veel meer als levende werkelijkheid beschouwd moet worden, dan als historische daad.

De Koran ergens zegt, dat sommige teksten letterlijk, maar andere overdrachtelijk (figuurlijk) bedoeld zijn, en dat de lezer dat zelf moet bepalen! Zegt de Koran wel veel letterlijke dingen over Adam? Ik zou er altijd op bedacht zijn, dat het begrip Adam en Eva figuurlijk bedoeld is, als de hele oervorm van de mens.

Ik gooi niet graag heilige teksten in de prullenbak, maar wens ook niet allerlei twijfelachtige onzin voor zoete koek te slikken. (compleet met vermanende gelovigen, die me voor ongelovig verslijten, omdat ik fabeltjes niet slik.) Maar niet voor niets overleven verhalen, en geloven mensen daar in. Daarom zoek ik ltijd graag een interpretatie, die past bij wat ons innerlijk drijft!! Dat vind ik veel sterker, dan noodgedwongen fabelachtige verhalen slikken. En dan kom ik over de historische eenling Adam bij het volgende uit..

De hele geloofsleer gaat over de geest of ziel van de mens, en over zijn bestemming. Het gaat niet over de natuurwetten, de biologie of andere voorafgaande zaken, maar over hoe de mens alles ervaart, en wat hij moet doen. De leer gaat over Waarheid en Ethiek. Het Adam-verhaal moet daar een betekenis in hebben, die tevens een deel van de zin van de menselijke schepping weer geeft. Veel belangrijker dan de schepping van de een of andere historische lummel, is het feit, dat de mens geschapen werd, en de oerstructuur die de mens in zich draagt. Maar biologisch en historisch gezien, kan Adam bijvoorbeeld een hele groep zijn.

De hele wordingsgeschiedenis, die er bij het scheppingsproces van de mens geweest moet zijn, verdraagt zich ook niet goed met het simpele boetseren van een enkele lummel door God. De Adam is het eindproduct van dat wordingsproces. Maar biologisch gezien kan dat proces heel goed vele generaties omvat hebben, en kan het heel goed gaan om een groep van eerste mensen die ontstond. Essentieel is niet die ene lummel, maar de hele komt van de mens en de mensheid.. Deze visie doet ook veel meer recht aan de sociale component van de mensheid. De schepping van de hele mensheid is ook veel wezenlijker dan het scheppen van een enkele mens. Het grootste deel van de regels gaat ook over de verhoudingen en interacties tussen mensen. (Adam en Eva kenden niet eens andere mensen.) De vertelling van Adam lijkt enkel een manier, om de mensen van toen iets duidelijk te maken over de schepping. Maar de essentie ervan is vooral de komst van de oervorm van de mens, en zijn oerpositie van waaruit hij verder moet (leven naar gods wetten.). Het benadrukt ook het eenling zijn als mens. Maar mer details zou ik er niet in lezen.

----------


## Maarten

De Schepping is niet enkel historische daad, maar een voortdurend proces. Degenen, die er enkel een historische daad in zien, die maken van de schepping dus een evenement, dat plaats had binnen de tijd- en plaats gebonden dimensies van de Aardse werkelijkheid. Dat lijkt me tegen de leer! 
Het geschapene zelf bevindt zich wel in deze wereld, maar de scheppingsdaad zelf vond plaats in de tijdloze contreien van God! De schepping vond in de eeuwigheid plaats, en niet in de tijdsgebonden werkelijkheid.van deze wereld. Anders gezegd, schiep Allah vanuit zijn eigen tijdloze dimensie, en dat is dus geen daad in een historisch verleden! 
En als de schepping plaats vond vanuit een niet-tijdsgebonden dimensie, dan kun je dus ook niet zeggen dat deze voorbij is, en kan deze heel goed als het ware nog steeds aan de gang zijn! En onze hele lotsbestemming ligt ook weer in die dimensie, en ons verband met God ook! Ik zou niet weten waarom de scheppingsactiviteit vanuit die dimensie dan ineens tot nul teruggebracht zou zijn.

Feit is ook, dat elke mens in feite opnieuw geschapen wordt. Ouders ervaren een baby elke keer weer toch als een soort van godswonder. Ergens strekt het hele scheppingsverhaal zich uit, tot op de dag van vandaag! Dat geldt ook voor hele biologie (planten en dieren) welke voortdurend in een wordingsproces verwikkeld lijkt te zijn. 

En de evolutietheorie past daar zelfs heel goed in, sterker nog, geeft de schepping juist een bijzondere schoonheid, door de voortdurende creatie van het leven, zodra- en zoals de omstandigheden dat mogelijk maken. Het leven is daarin geen ouwe koek meer van ooit geschapen zaken, maar een enorme kracht, die elke keer weer een nieuwe weg zoekt! Fantastische ode aan de schepping hoor, deze leer!

Maar als de schepping van lke mens weer als scheppingsdaad wordt aangemerkt, dan krijgt het Adam-verhaal ineens ook weer een hele bijzondere betekenis. 
Het hele Adam-verhaal lijkt sterk te wijzen op de hle ontwikkeling van elke mens vanuit de onverdeelde foetustoestand of vroegkinderlijke paradijselijke toestand, naar zijn bewuste bestaan op aarde. Het geeft de kernnatuur of oer-natuur van elke mens weer. 
Het valt ook op, dat het Adam-verhaal geen enkele persoonlijke eigenschap van een historische persoon geeft. Helemaal niets meen ik 

De Adam, dat is de oermens in ons. Adam is ook wat ons bindt aan de schepping en God. De Adam is het verschijnen van de mens, toen en nu, dat doet er niet toe. Adam beschrijft de hele positie waarin wij ons volgens de leer verbinden. Zonder de Adam in ons, valt de hele leer uit elkaar, en kunnen we in feite geen kant op, dan vreten en doodgaan. Net als de schepping moet ook Adam veel dichterbij zijn, dan de historische daad van duizenden jaren terug. Als je de Adam niet als levende werkelijkheid kunt ervaren, dan weet ik niet of de mens wel in staat is om feitelijk de weg naar het ware leven te volgen. Elke mens heeft ook dezelfde opdracht als Adam.

Liefhebbers kunnen hier nog verder gaan. Als de mens weer en met God moet worden, en lle mensen moeten dat, dan kun je de mensheid bijna aanmerken als en levend organisme, dat zich ook nog door de loop der tijden beweegt! De leer (en ook andere leren) duidt daar wel op. Vergelijk ook de belofte der Bhodissatvas in het Boeddhisme, volgens welke zij het Nirvana niet zullen betreden, totdat de laatste ziel op aarde zover is!! (Prachtig vind ik dat!)
In deze zin kon Adam wel eens de hele mensheid samen zijn, met zijn opdracht in elke mens, op weg naar zijn bestemming! De hele reincarnatie-gedachte past daar ook weer hel goed in. Je kunt veel kanten uit met deze visie. En ergens lijkt de hele mystiek van de zin van de mensheid hier ergens in verscholen te liggen!..

(ik snap niet waar ik het allemaal vandaan haal, maar ik voel me anders wel toe aan een cursus Profeet! Ongetwijfeld zal ik wel weer in aanmerking komen voor de kafirprijs van de week van de fundos..) Amal, bedankt voor de inspiratie.

----------


## Maarten

De Fundos hier zullen vast graag wijzen op het kopje , De duivel, die vertelt.., waaronder ik al deze verhalen schrijf. Bijna een soort goddelijke voorzienigheid, om de jongeren, die ik sta te misleiden, alvast te waarschuwen.. Ik kan de rechtschapen gelovigen, die hier een goddelijk teken in zien, dan ook alleen maar aanraden om zich ijlings af te wenden, en snel een voorgeschreven ritueel te gaan doen. (Good Luck!)

Maar ik raak lekker op dreef.. En voor de verworpenen der aarde, die toch al met verscheurde ziel en verwarde geest rondlopen (ofwel eerlijk erkennen, dat ze het ook allemaal nog niet weten.), en die anders toch alleen maar foute dingen zouden gaan doen (haha), heb ik nog een aardig verhaal.. Vast zweverig genoeg, om van de fundos de Dwaalprijs van de Maand te krijgen, maar toch is het heel concreet: Hoe ervaar je het karakter van God/Allah, en van de schepping??

Mijn grootste bezwaar tegen het idee van Adam, als de historisch geschapen eenling, komt namelijk van mijn gevoel over de grootsheid van de enorme scheppende kracht van het leven zelf, als manifestatie van God!.. De aard van die kracht, is juist, dat hij in grte stromingen komt. En ook de mens moet, gezien de aard van de scheppende kracht, met vlen tegelijk gekomen zijn. 

Voor wie dit soort verhalen leuk vindt: ik ga hier eens effe flnk uitpakken over de aard van het leven en Geloof! Enne ik vind dit echt herlijk! Acht onderdelen maar liefst

----------


## Maarten

Wat is God? Laat de arrogantie maar varen, want we weten niet veel. En laat vooral de Heilige Boeken even in de kast, want de mens is vooral te nietig om veel van de grootsheid van God/Allah te begrijpen! We zien nog geen geen splintertje van God. Het bestaan van God is niet eens echt te bewijzen! Wie dat denkt te kunnen is een nar! Het bestaan van God is helemaal geen zekerheid! Er is geloof, en meer niet! Degenen die er graag een zekerheid van proberen te maken, die vangen zichzelf in feite in een Beeld van God, en lopen zelfs het gevaar in feite juist ongelovig te zijn! Leuke paradox, niet? Het boek zegt dat God bestaat, maar als je daar klakkeloos van uit gaat, dan ben je niet gelovig, maar goedgelovig. Dat is een naviteit, die je in feite aan het werkelijke proces van het gelovig worden onttrekt! Dat is wat ik vind.

Wat is je geloof? Het Boek? Nee!.. Het Boek is enkel de handleiding, of de plattegrond. Het echte geloof zetelt van binnen. Echt geloof is in feite uiterst persoonlijk, hoewel het van daar uit weer verband kan krijgen met het geloof van anderen. Net een zandloper, waarvan het dunne middendeel het eigen geweten is. (Als dat middendeel te wijd is, dan laat het ook de rotzooi door, ofwel je verspreidt de rotzooi van opvattingen weer die je van anderen binnen krijgt.) Echt geloof vraagt veel van de eigen verantwoordelijkheid. Mensen die enkel met het Boek aan komen rennen, dat zijn voor mij een soort half-gelovigen, die de zaken nog niet doorleefd hebben. Die weten maar half, waar zeprecies mee bezig zijn. Geloof is geen zekerheid, maar juist een uitdaging, zelfs een levensopdracht. Echt Geloof komt niet uit blik of boek, maar is iets wat je behoedzaam innerlijk ontwikkelt.

Daar zitten we dan, op de rand van het muurtje rond het Ware Geloof, waar ze al eeuwen over bezig zijn!.. Je zou graag geloven, maar je weet dat je opgelegde fabeltjes niet diep kunt geloven. Het zijn de persoonlijke ervaringen die overtuigen. Nou verschijnt Gabriel helaas niet aan mijn bed. En de Vurige Tongen der Heilige Geest dansen ook niet voortdurend in het rond. Waar denk je eigenlijk mee bezig te zijn, als je met Allah bezig bent?? Hoe ken je God/Allah, buiten het Boek om? Dus echt zelf? 

God schiep het leven. Mogelijk is hij de essentie van het leven zelf. Dus kun je een vermoeden van God krijgen uit de vele levensverschijnselen.. Genoemd worden de verwondering over de complexiteit van het leven, of de grote schoonheid er van. (zie ook de uitstekende biologische documentaires.) Of de enorme gevoelens van liefde, of harmonie, of saamhorigheid Of de grote gevoelens van zingeving, of van de dood, die om een antwoord schreeuwen. Of de gevoelens over Waarden, en de bijbehorende Ethiek, die onlosmakelijk met de mens verbonden lijken te zijn. Sommigen vinden dit al genoeg, maar de meer kritisch ingestelden, zien hier nog geen echt bewijs in.

Gelovigen rukken graag meteen het Bijbelverhaal van de ongelovige Thomas uit de kast: degene die nooit kon geloven, hoeveel bewijzen hij ook kreeg. De Koran kent die regels ook. Dat mechanisme bestaat zeker. Maar het mechanisme van goedgelovigheid, of erger nog, bijgelovigheid ook. Er moet dus een middenweg zijn, en ik leg de lat graag hoog!

Verwondering overtuigt me nog niet echt. Het is allemaal mooi en prachtig, maar bewijst dit God? Je met gelven, zeggen de Joden, moslims en christenen dan. Die mensen komen dan met gedreven verhalen, slepen het Boek er bij, en voelen zich daar prima bij. Hemel en Hel? Ja hoor! Eeuwig leven? Toe maar, hoor! Het kan gewoon niet op. Ik wordt er ergens moe van. Mijn achterhoofd ziet er teveel geromantiseerde onzin in, want het laat zich domweg niet echt bewijzen. Het blijft op goedgelovigheid lijken, ook al zijn de mensen prima, en is de leer imposant. Maar Humanisten en anderen ervaren al die schoonheid, wonderlijkheid en ontzagwekkendheid net zo goed. En van geen enkele leer kan de juistheid bewezen worden.

Maar er zijn mensen, die ervaringen van ingrijpen van God menen te hebben. Bijzondere momenten, die even het gevoel geven geleid te worden. Onbegrijpelijke gebeurtenissen, die de mens op een cruciaal moment lijken te redden. Toevalligheden, die net een tikkeltje te toevallig zijn. Mijn Pa meende twee keer gered te zijn door een plotselinge Stem. Dat redde hem en keer van kogels, en een andere keer uit een zware depressie. En zelf ervaar ik ook voortdurend allerlei kleine dingen, die op een soort goddelijke voorzienigheid lijken te wijzen. Zelfs mijn inspiratie tot schrijven hier kan het zijn, want ik spreek of schrijf normaal helemaal never noit over geloof, en verbaas me dat ik het op deze site doe! 

Het vermoeden van God kan zeker in die ervaringen gezocht worden. Maar het blijft uitkijken. De mens leeft in een zeer gecompliceerde werkelijkheid. Daarin kun je toeval zeker niet uitsluiten. Maar Wondertjes dus ook niet. Helaas blijft een godsbewijs altijd erg persoonlijk. Niet duidelijk is ook, wt er precies bewezen wordt. (huilende Mariabeeldjes mogen van mij sowieso naar de kermis.) Maar dit soort tekenen lijken wel te wijzen op de goede richting. Zeker als het gevoel er bij uit het hart komt. Anderzijds is wishfull thinking een groot gevaar. Maar gewoon stil staan bij die ervaringen is een must. Ze vervangen het verstand, of de eigen verantwoordelijkheid echter niet. (zie ook de slogan: God helpt degenen, die zichzelf helpen..)

De kritiek van de ongelovigen is bekend. Die vinden dat de gelovigen een optelsom maken van alles wat hun pet te boven gaat, en daar dan een bordje God aan hangen. Marx noemde de godsdienst opium voor het volk, omdat geloof ook een vlucht uit een benarde aardse werkelijkheid kan zijn. En gelovigen kunnen echt een ongelofelijke rotzooi van hun geloof maken! Toch bewijst de kritiek nog niet, dat de religie zelf niet deugt!.. Wat zijn er nog meer voor ervaringen?

----------


## Maarten

Je ziet het op veel plaatsen. Geloof kan echt bergen verzetten, deuren openen, zorgen voor zeer behulpzaamheden toevalligheden, mensen meetrekken.. Er lijkt echte magie te zitten achter sterk geloof. Geloof kan als een licht schijnen in een duistere omgeving.
Gelovigen zeggen dit verschijnsel natuurlijk te kennen, want zo was het met Christus en de Profeet en Buddha enz., en alle leren die de wre heten te zijn.

Maar een beetje uit de droom helpen, moet ik ze toch. Ik heb het verschijnsel vaker gezien, in allerlei godsdiensten, situaties en culturen! Maar het verschijnsel lijkt autonomer te zijn dan het lijkt. Het hoort niet bij een speciale leer. Het doet zich ook voor in situaties die nauwelijks met een officile geloofsleer te maken hebben. De kracht van het geloof zlf lijkt het te doen. Het verschijnsel kan wel op een juistheid in de leer wijzen, maar gelovigen doen er vaak iets mee wat net kan: bewijzen dat alle andere leren dus net deugen. Dit is dwaling, of de onwetendheid van mensen, die enkel hun eigen stek kennen. Er zijn veel plaatsen, waar een enorme bevlogenheid vanuit een leer ontstaat, en waar alles werkt als een trein!

Zijn de verschijnselen een teken van God/Allah? Ja, waarschijnlijk wel, maar het bewijst niet, dat de leer de enig zaligmakende is. 
Het kan goed een directe vorm van geloof in Allah zijn, die de traditionele stromingen niet kennen. En dat bevalt me wel. Een goed tegenwicht tegen al die jongens, die hun eigen godsdienst bovenaan zetten, en ook nog eens de door hen ingevulde variant daarvan. 
Sorry, vrienden moslims, maar ik ben blij, dat het licht van het geloof op veel plaatsen schijnt. Islam kan op zich de juiste leer zijn. Maar dat hoeft nog niet te betekenen, dat de moslims de grootsheid van die waarheid ook beseffen. En zelf geloof ik, dat lle gelovigen hun ogen maar beter open kunnen houden, voor de vele vormen waarin de waarheid zich kan aandienen.

----------


## Maarten

Een overtuigender bewijs van Allah of God ervaar ik in de wetenschappelijk onverklaarbare dingen. Daar zitten veel bijzondere ervaringen tussen, die een tipje van de sluier over de ware natuur van het leven doen oplichten, en die vooral wijzen op de grotere verbanden in het leven.

Nou is het verdomd uitkijken. Het gevaar van romantisering van onverklaarbare bijzondere ervaringen is heel groot. De mens heeft al ontzettend domme dingen gedaan. Bijgeloof is er zat geweest, zoals overvliegende kraaien, zwarte katten, ondergedompelde heksen, lichtende hemelen, enz. En God/Allah werd en wordt werkelijk veral persoonlijk bijgesleept, met zijn vermeende tekenen en krachten. Massas van die dingen blijken achteraf wel degelijk goed verklaarbaar gebleken vanuit de natuurwetten, of de eigenschappen van mensen! Dat geldt nog steeds voor vele bijzondere ervaringen. Met dank aan de wetenschap is er werkelijk een heleboel rotzooi uit de godsdienst geflikkerd, hoewel het laatste woord over vele verschijnselen nog niet gezegd is. 

Ik pak er eens een paar, die ik zelf als het mysterie van de gelijktijdigheid zou omschrijven. Je kunt het ook gemeenschappelijkheid noemen, of de synchroniciteit van verschijnselen. (ongetwijfeld zijn er betere schrijvers dan ik over dit soort zaken, maar ik kan hier even niet anders, dan waarachtig vanuit mijn persoonlijke ervaringen schrijven.)

Een van de grote mysteries van het leven, die voor mij het grootste verband houden met het bestaan van God, is de onverklaarbare gelijktijdigheid van verschijnselen, waarvoor nauwelijks of geen oorzaak in de materiele wereld is aan te wijzen. (gelijktijdigheid als signaal van het hogere of eeuwige?)

Om te beginnen persoonlijke dingen. Velen kennen dat. Gebeld worden door iemand die je net wil bellen. Je ineens zorgen maken om iemand die op dat moment ook echt in moeilijkheden blijkt te zijn. Of bijvoorbeeld het nu-of-nooit gevoel, waar geen enkele basis voor was, maar wat achteraf precies goed geweest blijkt te zijn. En irrationele voorgevoelens over dingen in de zeer nabije toekomst: Als ik iemand bel, dan weet ik  wanneer de bel voor het eerst over gaat - precies of iemand er is of niet. Dat gevoel als het komt- bedriegt me nooit. Meestal voel ik dan ook precies hoe gelegen het komt. Ik heb meer van die dingen. Dan is er dus verband tussen wat je voelt, en iets anders buiten je, dat je met geen mogelijkheid via de bekende kanalen kunt weten. Gelijktijdigheid dus. (synchroniciteit, zo je wilt.)

Of ik doe een reparatie, die heel simpel lijkt, maar voel al aan de weerzin, dat het een tijdrovende rotklus gaat worden. Toch wees van te voren niets daar op. Of ik voel van te voren, dat een tijdrovende zaak een makkie gaat worden. 
Of ik stuur iemand iets leuks, en verwacht een prettig gevoel terug. Maar dan overvalt me het rare gevoel dat er iets niet klopt, en blijkt later dat er een postvertraging geweest is. 
Er zijn echt massas van die dingen, en die lijken ergens llemaal samen te hangen met de zin van de dingen. Dat voelt als een mysterie met een onduidelijke diepere betekenis. Alsof je voelhoorntjes hebt voor de stroom der dingen. (heel expliciet in Taosme, of Chinese leren.) Soms voel je van te voren al dat iets totaal geen zin heeft. Of omgekeerd, dat je vanuit een geloofsgevoel intutief en impulsief je plannen wijzigt, en dat dat precies goed uitpakt.

Het gekke is, dat al die dingen lijken te gebeuren, terwijl je juist niet met religie bezig bent. Je bent gewoon je ding aan het doen, en dan overvalt je ineens iets, of er gebeurt iets, dat op volkomen natuurlijke wijze in het geheel lijkt te passen, hoewel het in feite onverklaarbaar is. Het bovennatuurlijke lijkt juist in de gewone dingen te zitten, en niet in de bijzondere. Ik heb ook veel liever nuchterlingen en Boeddhisten, dan zweverige lui, die met kaarsjes en glazige ogen met religie bezig zitten te zijn. Die romantiseren teveel, vind ik.. 

Gisteren overviel me ineens de geachte: hoe heet dat jongetje van de overburen ook weer? Nog geen seconde later hoorde ik zijn naam roepen, terwijl ik die nog nooit had horen roepen. Zoiets is echt lachen. Ben ik nou gek, of wat is dit?

Intutie en sferen. Intuitie wordt beschouwd als een zeer fijnzinnige werking van het intellect. Een ingebouwd levensmechanisme. Op zich al een wonder dat het bestaat, maar goed, de werking zou nog verklaarbaar kunnen zijn, tenminste als het over een opgedane indruk van waarneembare dingen gaat. 
Maar als het gaat over niet-waarneembare dingen gaat, dan praat je dus over de ervaring van sferen. Eigenlijk een vorm van gelijktijdigheid tussen je gevoel, en iets anders buiten je. Natuurwetenschappelijk bestaat sfeer niet. Toch kent iedereen het verschijnsel sfeer. 
Nou zou het gevoel van enorme sfeer bij bijvoorbeeld voetbalwedstrijden, popconcerten, of religieuze bijeenkomsten nog verklaarbaar kunnen zijn, maar wanneer er niemand is?? Ik sprak iemand die de geboortekerk van Christus bezocht had. Ze zei: er was niemand, maar de sfeer daar was echt ongelofelijk!.. Dat kun je van de Kaaba ook verwachten. Of van de Klaagmuur. Het bestaan van sfeer is nog niet wetenschappelijk aangetoond, maar voor mij staat vast, dat het meer is dan enkel de verbeelding. (maar het blijft uitkijken: het verschijnsel kan bijvoorbeeld in geuren zitten of in warmtestraling. De gevoeligheid daar voor kan zeer groot zijn.) Sfeer lijkt een medium, waarlangs indrukken doorgegeven worden. Je manier van gewaarworden verandert. Er is een soort communicatie met iets. En daarin kun je ook weer indrukken van andere mensen opdoen, hoewel die al lang weg zijn. Wie weet wordt er nog eens ooit een zintuig voor sfeer aangetoond, maar dat maakt de ervaring niet minder: er is namelijk verbondenheid met iets anders.

Aldus blijken er in de beperkte persoonlijke leefwereld al allerlei verschijnselen te zijn, die op een zeer bijzondere en onverklaarbare band met andere dingen wijzen. Maar het verhaal gaat verder

----------


## Maarten

Vooral in groepen heb je heel veel gelijktijdigheidverschijnselen..

Groepsgevoelens. Wie kent ze niet. Vele kunnen ook zonder een God verklaarbaar zijn, als een vorm van adaptatie. Maar is alles altijd verklaarbaar?. Ik leefde eens een tijd tussen 100 mensen. Dan had je soms uitgesproken baaldagen of uitgesproken juichdagen. Je wist het al als je op stond. Die had iedereen dan. En dat was werkelijk helemaal nergens door te verklaren. Alsof de mensen leefden op golven, die ergens vandaan kwamen. Of je werd een keer wakker met het gevoel, dat er een soort gemeenschappelijke droom was geweest, en dan leek alles in elke groep op die dag lekker te werken. Of dagen waarop je wist dat je maar beter nergens over moest beginnen, omdat dat vragen om moeilijkheden was. Dat golf-gevoel had ik nog nooit eerder gehad. En door de groepsgrootte waren de verschijnselen niet meer goed te verklaren door persoonlijke verhoudingen. Het gevoel dat er mer aan het werk was, dan enkel de individuele levens, was groot. En dat gevoel had ook weer te maken met de zin van het hele gebeuren.

Voetbalwedstrijden, popconcerten, demonstraties e.a. bijeenkomsten met een gemeenschappelijk doel hebben sfeer zat. Maar is de echte beleving daarvan wel verklaarbaar? En noem die bijeenkomsten heidens of barbaars, maar de deelnemers ervaren dat juist helemaal niet zo. Die ervaren er wel degelijk iets van het hogere in. Onbegrijpelijk is ook, hoe er bij popconcerten echte k-muziek kan zijn, die ter plaatse toch een grote bevlogenheid kan geven. 

Ook hier moet je weer enorm uitkijken, omdat veel verschijnselen wel degelijk uit algemeen menselijke eigenschappen te verklaren zijn, of zouden knnen zijn.. Maar het gaat nt om dat tikje mer. Zelfs toen ik een keer tussen neonazis zat, voelde ik ineens aan hoe die lui over een heleboel dingen dachten. Alsof zich een hele wereld opent. Dat kun je bij veel groepen voelen: religieuzen, universiteiten, volkswijken e.a. uitgesproken sferen. Alsof je al leert door er te zijn. Vreemd genoeg komen er soms antwoorden aanwaaien, die je buiten die sfeer nooit gevonden zou hebben. Je zit gewoon in de buurt van een Stroming! Dat lijkt in alle gevallen de verklaring. Het hangt in de lucht! wordt er dan gezegd.

Of het hangt juist niet meer in de lucht. Er zijn heel veel verhalen, die er op wijzen dat een verdwenen sfeer niet meer op te wekken is, en gewoon verdwenen is. Die is dan ook nauwelijks nog door fotos of videos terug te halen. Het wordt hooguit een flauwe echo. Een sfeer laat zich ook niet uitleggen. Leefsfeer lijkt het waarneembare deel van een grotere verband te zijn, dat meer is dan de losse individuen. Er hangt een bepaalde geest.

En op nog grtere schaal? Je ziet uitvindingen die tegelijk door verschillende mensen gedaan worden, of inzichten die tegelijkertijd rijpen. Maar ik denk ook aan het ontstaan van complete bloeiende culturen.. Je kunt geen bloeiende culturen plannen, organiseren, of voorspellen. Pak de economie eens als een cultuur die zeer grondig bestudeerd wordt. Oorzaak en gevolg worden zeer grondig bestudeerd. Ze weten heel veel, maar voorspellingen blijven heel moeilijk. Verklaringen achteraf lukken wel beter, maar toch blijft de vraag of die verklaringen de lading wel dekken: Economie is ten dele een ontzettend exacte wetenschap, maar economen weten heel goed, dat de zaken van heel irrationele dingen kunnen afhangen, zoals het vertrouwen van mensen in dingen, of een groot geloof in zaken. Soms lijkt er niet meer verklaring voor de dingen te zijn, dan de opmerking: De tijd was er rijp voor...

De opkomst en ondergang van grote culturen blijft ook altijd een mystieke kant houden. Er worden altijd hele goede verklaringen bedacht, maar helemaal af zijn die nooit. Er blijven altijd veel vragen open. De neuzen gaan ineens dezelfde kant op staan, op heel veel vlakken, terwijl neuzen o zo makkelijk in verschillende richtingen kunnen wijzen. Verklaar dat, door de belangen die er zijn, en de mogelijkheden die de nieuwe stroming aan de mensen geeft.., maar is dat echt voldoende? Het ontstaan van een grote cultuur vraagt om heel veel synchroniciteit bij de individuen, anders ontstaat dat niet. Dat verklaar je niet enkel door gemeenschappelijke doelen. Daar zit een drive bij, die met het geloof van de mensen in de zaak te maken heeft. 

Het zijn groeps-overlevingsmechanismen. Maar je staat ervan te kijken hoe de komst van iets nieuws voor vele mensen ineens aanleiding kan zijn, om er ineens flink tegenaan te gaan, en de zaken op een heel nieuwe manier vorm te geven. Hoe vaak zou de mensheid al het gevoel gehad hebben, dat er een nieuwe dageraad aangebroken is? Er staat gewoon iets te dringen om verwerkelijkt te worden. Maar waar die kracht ineens vandaan komt? 

Misschien geven de theorien van Jung over het collectieve onderbewuste een beter antwoord. Wie weet is de mensheid toch en groot organisme. Of vergelijk de Gaia-theorie, die zelfs de hele aardbol als een organisme ziet. Er zijn nog veel meer leren, die een poging doen, om een vinger te leggen op de aard van de gemeenschappelijkheid. (en moslims, die gewoon refereren aan Allahs wil.) Culturen ontstaan altijd in golfbewegingen. Ze komen op en doven uit. (ook de christelijke en islamitische culturen.) 

De indruk die dit alles maakt, is dat het leven gewoon collectief ergens heen wl. (Allahs wil?) Leven lijkt op grote schaal naar manifestatie van dingen te neigen. Een grote power, die op de loer ligt, om zichzelf te verwerkelijken, in welke vorm dan ook, die vanuit de bestaande omstandigheden mogelijk is. En dat is in de hele geschiedenis gepaard gegaan met grote stromingen, waarbij iets nieuws ontstond vanuit het verzwakte oude. Zeer waarschijnlijk hebben lke cultuur- en denkstroming zijn zin gehad, en bevat die elementen, die ons nu nog iets zeggen. De gelovige kan in al die culturen vele vormen van een voorloper of prefstart zien, welke in definitieve vorm misschien ooit zal leiden tot de Hemel op aarde..

----------


## Maarten

Zal ik even wat samenvatten? Ik probeer het Adam-verhaal een zinnige plaats te geven binnen het complete geloof. Ik pak dan even niet het boek, maar juist de levende werkelijkheid, en bekijk de ard daarvan dan, als teken van God/Allah, en als teken van het karakter van de schepping. Wat zie je dan zoal?

- Allereerst bij de gevoelens van verwondering, eerbied enz. die mensen tot geloof drijven.
- Sommige bijzondere ervaringen, zoals godservaringen.
- De mystiek achter de kracht van geloof.
- Ervaringen van verbondenheid en gelijktijdigheid (synchroniciteit) in je persoonlijke leven.
- Idem allerlei onverklaarbare groepsdrijfveren, en synchroniciteiten daar in.
- En dan het verschijnsel Schepping. Onkruid groeit op compost. En kinderen op ouders. Subculturen groeien op de bestaande. Nieuwe kunst groeit op de oude. Nieuwe inzichten groeien op de oude. Alles komt op en sterft. En alles wat geschapen wordt lijkt een stroming tot verbetering van het voorgaande. De toekomst lijkt een belofte in te houden.

Maar alles wijst op grotere verbanden binnen het leven! En alles wijst op onbekende stromingen. Niet voor niets zeggen moslims: Allah is Groot! Maar hoe groot, dat is de vraag. Ik zou vooral niets uitsluiten. Zelfs achter de mode van minirokjes kan nog een power zitten. Was niet alles Allahs wil? Het hele leven heeft daarbij de neiging om zich voortdurend te vernieuwen, en zich te manifesteren bovenop het oude. En alles ontstaat op de mankementen van het voorgaande. Dat geldt voor het persoonlijke, het sociale, het maatschappelijke enz.. Maar hoe dan ook gebeurt dat ltijd in grote stromingen.

De historie laat precies hetzelfde zien, maar dan in nog veel grotere stromingen. De hele menselijke geschiedenis, gezien als geschiedenis van schepping, volgt dezelfde wetten als welke andere schepping dan ook. Ook complete culturen volgen de wetten van geboorte en dood, plus een struggle for life op mega-schaal dus. De Verlichting teerde bijvoorbeeld ook weer op de wortels van de oude Grieken en de oude Arabieren. 
En steeds is de vraag of er niet een onderstroom geweest is, waarin veel onbekende verbanden werkten, en die tal van synchroniciteiten veroorzaakte. Stromingen, die weer een nieuwe vorm van menselijke ontplooing deden ontstaan.

En al die historische stromingen doen elke keer weer de vraag rijzen, wat de aard van het gemeenschappelijke nou precies gewest is. Dat lijkt het grote mysterie te zijn. Alle godsdiensten, culturen en denkstromingen zijn daar voortdurend mee bezig. Is er een perfecte leer over? Islam? Bedenk dan wel, dat je elke keer weer de zin van grote stromingen moet kunnen aangeven. Zelfs het verschijnsel van de Fortuyn-aanhang zal een manifestatie van een onderstroom in de gemeenschappelijkheid zijn. En of je het leuk vindt of niet: er moet dan een zekere zin in zitten. Dat moet je dan met de leer kunnen verklaren.

De fixatie op het grote gemeenschappelijke is van alle tijden. De geschiedenis doet aan, als de manier waarop sterrenstelsels ontstaan vanuit grote stofwolken. Culturen en godsdiensten die als verdichtsels worden tot lichtende puntjes, die draaien om een heldere stelselkern, die van dezelfde materie gemaakt is, maar die vanuit de puntjes niet gezien kan worden! Leuke analogie. Inclusief de niet-lichtende planeten, als symbool van alle krachten, die parasiteren op het lichtende object van de nieuwe cultuur.

Alle godsdiensten, denkstromingen, filosofieen en culturen die er geweest zijn, proberen het gemeenschappelijke te stimuleren of te begrijpen, of opnieuw vorm te geven. En het gaat dan voortdurend om grote stromingen, die op alle mogelijke manieren proberen om de mens op hoger plan te tillen, in welke vorm dan ook. Hun inhoud is niet altijd religieus, maar de onderliggende drijfveer lijkt altijd wel gestuurd te worden, door de onbekende verbanden binnen groepen mensen. Een soort onderstroom dus, die zich wenst te manifesteren. En dit lijkt de hele natuur van het leven te zijn: het bewegen in grte stromingen.

Het hele gdsverlangen heeft ook duidelijk te maken met een verlangen naar echte kennis of eenwording met de grotendeels onbekende (sociale) verbanden en grote stromingen in het leven, als zijnde de waarheid van het menselijk leven. De gelovigheid lijkt de rijpende kennis daar over te zijn. God houdt zich misschien met individuen bezig, maar de mens wenst God te kennen, en meent die juist te herkennen in de grote stromingen des levens. Er is mer aan de hand is, dan enkel de optelsom van de individuele levens. En dat gevoel gaat altijd gepaard met het gevoel dat er grote stromingen in het leven zijn. 

(Opmerking: voor mij zijn andere mensen belangrijke tekenen van God. Hij schiep ze volgens de leer naar zijn evenbeeld, en dus kun je er niet omheen. Mensen die enkel met de grote stromingen en grote leren bezig zijn, en niet met anderen, die missen echt de inspiratiebron van de vele lichtende puntjes.. Ik geloof juist dat je vanuit het bijzondere tot het algemene komt. Volgens mij grijpen veel gelovigen veel te makkelijk naar een beeld van de algemene werkelijkheid, en gaan ze bijvoorbeeld te snel voorbij aan drijfveren bij gezinsleden, die heel goed een teken van God kunnen zijn. )

----------


## Maarten

De schepping is helemaal duidelijk over het grote stromingskarakter van de scheppende kracht van het leven: God schiep niet en plant, maar de plnten. De potentie is er gewoon, en dus komt er niet een plant, maar een heleboel, in alle vormen die maar een overlevingskans hebben! Dieren idem! Wellicht begon het met entje, maar alras kwamen er allerlei soorten waarvoor de omstandigheden een kans gaven. De wereld werd gevuld met dieren. En dat lijkt me de natuur van de grote power van het leven. Waar het leven een kans heeft, daar neemt het die kans. Er lijkt zelfs een grote open voorbestemming tot steeds hogere ontwikkeling in te zitten. Maar leven prutst niet enkel met kleine dingetjes. Het gaat vooral om de grote stromingen waarmee het leven komt..

Liefhebbers mogen van mij nog verder terug: Na de oerknal zorgt de aantrekkingskracht voor de vorming van sterren en planeten, waarna verdere ontwikkeling mogelijk is. Dit gravitatiemechanisme kan goed nog eens een onderdeel van de natuur van het leven blijken te zijn. (de term Leven omvat dan niet alleen de organische-, maar ook de anorganische verschijnselen. Mooi, dan zijn we dat onderscheid ook kwijt.)

----------


## Maarten

Voelt u de bui al hangen? The Time was Ripe?? Ja! Ik geloof van wel! Toen de tijd rijp was, ontstond de mens. Het leven (God, Allah, you name it..) maakte de mens! En maakte het leven (God, Allah, Odin, de Oerkosmos of de hele rataplan..) dan en mens??? Ik geloof er geen flikker van. (excuzez le mot!) Het Lven maakte het ! En dat betekent dan niet entje, maar een bos, die op schiet vanuit de oersoep des levens, zoals die op dat moment bestaat! Verbaast me niks, dat ze nog een Cromagnon-mens, een homo-erectus en nog andere menselijke soorten ontdekt hebben. The time was Ripe! En ook wij, de homo sapiens, zijn ongetwijfeld op verschillende plaatsen als paddestoelen vanuit de bestaande wortels omhoog geschoten. Zo werkt dat.. En dat zuig ik helemaal uit mijn duim! 

Dit is volgens mij, hoe organisch leven cht werkt. Leven heeft een grote kracht en adaptatievermogen. Waar iets kan ontstaan, daar zal leven ook iets doen ontstaan. Waar een open terrein van mogelijkheden ligt, en potentie aanwezig is, daar krijg je stroming. En dat zie je precies zo in de hele menselijke geschiedenis. Life finds a way, elke keer weer in een onverwachte maar gepaste vorm.. 

Deze visie doet recht aan de wonderlijkheid van de levensverschijnselen. En aan de onverklaarbare eenheid van veel dingen, zeker ook in de biologie, maar ook in mensen. Zijn de Tekenen van Allah er niet voor, om de ware natuur van het leven te ontdekken? De kracht er van? De veelzijdigheid er van? De ongekende mogelijkheden? Waar nders voor, vraag ik mij af? Is dit niet de ware eerbied voor het leven, waar het allemaal om begonnen is? Ik geloof van wel, ook al kan ik het niet bewijzen.

Maar wat zich totaal net verdraagt met mijn visie op de natuur van het leven, dat is een lijfelijke historische Adam, die het paradijs uit getrapt wordt (only hell knows where that was) op aarde geplempt, en dan aan de slag gaat met fundamenten van concrete Kaabas. Dat lijkt me goed voor de kinderkamer! Dat slaapt lekker. Maar ik vind dat verhaal niet direct een ode aan de schepping, moet ik zeggen. Dit is verhaalplamuur om het zaakje rond te krijgen!

----------


## Maarten

De fundamenten van de Kaaba zouden gemaakt kunnen zijn, door een zeer vroege groep mensen, die voldoende mens geworden waren, om het bestaan van het hogere te beseffen. Maar hoe blij de huidige gelovige daarmee moet zijn weet ik niet, want overal ter wereld lijkt religie begonnen met veelgodendom, of natuurgodsdienst. (de Vikingen, de Indianen, de Hindus, de Bon-religie, oude Arabieren, de voorlopers van de Grieken en Romeinen, de oude Joden, de Afrikanen enz) Waar geloofde die fundamentbouwers dus in? Ik zou het niet weten.

Maar graag heb ik nog een leuk afkoelertje voor degenen die het lezen cht tot nu toe volgehouden hebben: 
De gelovigen maken graag een scheiding tussen gelovigen en ongelovigen. Het staat in het Boek, nietwaar? Beetje lastig he? Je bent het wel, of je bent het niet, en op grond daarvan ga je naar Hemel of Hel! Dus kun je bijna niet anders dan angstvallig maar zeer gelovig zijn, want als je van de trap flikkert, dan is het gebeurd, niet? Ook dit verhaal is niet bepaald perfect of af.

Ik denk dat er nog een verhaal naast speelt, en zal me meteen maar uitroepen tot de uitvinder van de geloofsevolutie-theorie! (ik zal mijn gironummer later publiceren.)
Het veelgodendom is misschien gewoon een opvolger, of een op hoger plan getilde vorm van zeer primitieve godsdienst, die de dieren ok hebben! (haha, hoe krjg ik het uit mijn strot!.. Leest straks mijn verhandeling over de godsdienstverschillen tussen parkieten en leguanen haha..). Laat ik beginnen bij het begin.

Planten hebben geen geloof, of verdomd weinig. Ze geloven vooral in licht, zo je wil. Mooi begin!
Lagere diersoorten geloven natuurlijk ook niets, maar je weet niet

Bij hogere diersoorten kun je echt gaan twijfelen, of er toch niet een zeer primitieve vorm van geloof in huist. Die hebben vast ook een soort goden: ze zijn bang voor bliksem, en voor felle zon. De wolven huilen naar de maan. Dieren hebben groot ontzag voor grotere dieren, en gevaarlijke dieren. Maar ze delen ook veel fundamentele angsten met mnsen.. Lawaai bijvoorbeeld. Of de kleuren van giftige dieren. Of angst voor dood en verwonding. En ze delen de hele struggle for life met de mens.. Noem het lagere levensvormen, maar toch kennen toch ook vele gevoelens die wij ook hebben. En een zeer primitieve vorm van geloof veronderstel ik daar eigenlijk ook wel. (Natuur, weet je! Vloeiende overgangen! Niks harde scheidingen!..) Als je Geloof ruim vertaalt met toegeven aan leven in de onbekende verbanden, dan kom je een heel eind, wat dieren hebben die neiging ontzettend. Het criterium is dan of dieren er niet uit instinct, waar uit eigen vrije wil bewust voor kiezen. Men neemt aan van niet. Vrije wil wordt aangenomen uitsluitend een menselijke eigenschap te zijn.

Maar de huidige documentaires over chimpansees laten wel verbluffende dingen zien. Vrije wil hebben ze zeker. En eentje kon meen ik 500 woorden leren. En ze delen heel veel soorten gevoel met mensen. Hun abstractieniveau bleek al hoger te zijn, dan een kind van 4 jaar. En een primitieve vorm van moreel besef lijken ze zelfs ook al te hebben: Ze weten verdomd goed, wanneer ze een rotstreek uithalen, en ze hebben ook al mechanismen waarmee ze de verstoorde orde herstellen! Het oude onderscheid tussen mens en dier blijkt ook al aan vernieuwing toe! Dat moet genuanceerder. Maar kennen ze geloof? In primitieve vorm waarschijnlijk wel. De nieuwsgierigheid van dieren wijst daar op. Walvissen en dolfijnen hebben interacties met mensen, terwijl hun biologie daar totaal geen noodzaak toe geven. Hun hun struggle-for-life vraagt daar niet om. Een soort verwondering kennen ze dus. Hoe ver dat gaat, weten we niet. 

Maar het feit dat meerdere diersoorten zoiets lijken te hebben, duidt er op, dat geloof iets is, wat met de onderstroom mee komt. Iets wat bij de schepping ingebakken zit. Iets wat bij hogere levensvormen een steeds grotere kans krijgt. Kortom ook weer iets, dat in stromingen komt.

Ik geloof dus wel in een soort evolutie van het geloof, die parallel loopt aan het verschijnen van hogere levensvormen, en de ontwikkeling van de mens. Die geloofs-evolutie loopt dan van het uiterst primitieve bij dieren, via animistische en natuurgodsdiensten bij de eerste mensen, via primitief veelgodendom naar complex veelgodendom, uiteindelijk terechtkomend bij die van en God. Maar ook daar zit weer evolutie in. 

Zijn de drie (5?) godsdiensten dan het eindpunt? Nee, roepen de moslims, wij zijn de laatste en hebben de perfecte Islam! Nou, de moslims mogen van mij hoor! Ik heb niet zon behoefte om daar tegenin te gaan. (wel tegen bepaalde interpretaties, maar daar gaat het hier even niet om.) Maar sinds het ontstaan van de godsdiensten zijn er weer veel stromingen geweest, die de religies ook weer beinvloed hebben, en het bestaande geloof weer op hoger plan getrokken hebben.

Ik vraag me ook echt af, of mijn visie van geloofsevolutie hier niet verenigbaar is met Islam. Natuurlijk niet met de leer der fundos, maar verder moet ik het nog zien!
Maar verdere evolutie van de leer, is misschien goed mogelijk via de interprettie van de leer! En dat kon nog wel eens ver gaan. Vergelijk ook het christendom: de leer is in feite nog het zelfde, maar het echte begrip van zaken, en de kwaliteit van de beoordeling van vele zaken, is 2000 jaar later toch wel veel beter, geloof ik. De stommiteiten van 2000 jaar werden behoorlijk onderzocht. En moslims vinden ook niet, meen ik, dat het levende geloof bij moslims al perfecte vormen bereikt heeft. Of is dat een understatement?

Amal, bedankt voor de inspiratie! 
En de weinige lezers, die dit volhielden, als die er zijn, bedankt voor het lezen! 

Salaam!
Maarten.

----------


## Simon

Dit is wel veel leeswerk tegelijk Maarten ! Hierbij de informatie uit de Encyclopedie Brittanica waaruit blijkt dat men amper iets weet over de voorgeschiedenis van de Ka 'bah: 

Ka'bah also spelled KAABA, small shrine located near the centre of the Great Mosque in Mecca and considered by Muslims everywhere to be the most sacred spot on Earth. Muslims orient themselves toward this shrine during the five daily prayers, bury their dead facing its meridian, and cherish the ambition of visiting it on pilgrimage, in accord with the command of God in the Qur'an.

The cube-shaped structure, constructed of gray stone and marble, is oriented so that its corners roughly correspond to the points of the compass. The interior contains nothing but the three pillars supporting the roof and a number of suspended silver and gold lamps. During most of the year the Ka'bah is covered with an enormous cloth of black brocade, the kiswah.

Located in the eastern corner of the Ka'bah is the Black Stone of Mecca, whose now-broken pieces are surrounded by a ring of stone and held together by a heavy silver band. According to popular legend, this stone was given to Adam on his expulsion from paradise in order to obtain forgiveness of his sins. Legend has it that the stone was originally white but has become black by absorbing the sins of the countless thousands of pilgrims who have kissed and touched it.

Every Muslim who makes the pilgrimage is required to walk around the Ka'bah seven times, during which process he kisses and touches the Black Stone. When the month of pilgrimages (Dhu al-Hijjah) is over, a ceremonial washing of the Ka'bah takes place; religious officials as well as pilgrims take part.

The early history of the Ka'bah is not well known, but it is certain that in the period before the rise of Islam it was revered as a sacred sanctuary and was a site of pilgrimage. The Qur'an says of Abraham and Ishmael that they "raised the foundations" of the Ka'bah. The exact sense is ambiguous, but Muslim legend has interpreted the phrase to mean that they rebuilt a shrine first erected by Adam of which only the foundations still existed. The Ka'bah has been destroyed, damaged, and subsequently rebuilt several times. In 930 the Black Stone itself was carried away by the fanatics of the Qaramitah sect and held almost 20 years for ransom. Early in his prophetic ministry Muhammad seems to have disregarded the Ka'bah, but, after his emigration to Medina and his difficulties there with the Jews, he changed the direction toward which the prayer is recited from Jerusalem to the Ka'bah. When he took Mecca (630), he caused the pagan idols within and surrounding the sanctuary to be destroyed and had the building cleansed of the pagan pictures covering its interior. The Ka'bah has been the focal point of Muslim piety ever since.

Copyright  1994-2001 Encyclopdia Britannica, Inc.

Simon

----------


## Maarten

Ja, ik ben een idioot, anders doe je dit niet.
En weet de mens wel, wat hij voortdurend anderen aandoet? Haha.

Uiteraard weet men niet veel meer van de historie van de Kaaba..
En de mogelijke overleveringen ervan over duizenden jaren, bieden natuurlijk geen enkele betrouwbaarheid.. Geen enkele..( 3 doorvertellingen kunnen al een grote transformatie van het verhaal geven

Mijn bedoeling was, om ook nog eens van religieus standpunt aan te geven, dat de legende over de fundamenten zeer waarschijnlijk niet juist is. Maar ik had de inhoud van die legende natuurlijk niet goed geverifieerd.. Of er bestaat tevens de tweede legende, die je noemt.

De legende, dat Adam de steen kreeg, zou ik niet broodje-aap noemen, omdat er een zinvolle logica achter zit. Religieus dan. Maar de waarheid is natuurlijk al evenmin te achterhalen.
Toch doet dat niet af aan de betekenis van de steen!
Geloof verzet Bergen, schreef ik al! En als de moslims er een zonde-overnemer in zien, dan zou dus mogelijk theoretisch niet uitgesloten zijn, dat de steen ook zo werkt!

En opvallend is dus, dat aan de steen dus eenzelfde soort functie toebedeeld wordt, als aan Jezus Christus in het Christendom! Het verschil is dan nog, dan de zondenabsorptie van de steen optioneel is (het zou zonder aanraking van de steen ook nog kunnen.), terwijl geloof in Christus essentieel is voor die vergeving, hoewel, geloof in die steen zal natuurlijk ook vereist zijn voor een goede werking.

Ook opvallend is, dat de Koran dus lijkt te stellen, dat de fundamenten door Abraham en Ismael gelegd zijn, maar dat de moslims er weer naar lijken te neigen, om er een grotere betekenis aan toe te kennen! Ik weet niet beter, dan dat zij dat voortdurend met lles lijken de doen!

Zij denken daar de religie een extra eer mee te bewijzen, maar in feite verklaren ze daarmee alles steeds maar heiliger, en tillen lles op tot het maximum van het plafond! Maar dan kunnen ze met alles ook meteen geen kant meer op, en zitten ze rotsvast!!! Dat betekent, dat de rek overal uit is, en dat relativeringen dus uit den boze zijn. Maar dan kom je noit meer ergens goed uit!!! En discussies worden dan natuurlijk ok haram gevonden, en met argusogen bekeken! Aiaiai.. kan zijn dat ze nooit meer goed terug komen. Dit lijkt me het probleem van de fundos.. Verder lijkt het er weer eens op, dat de Profeet dus om politieke redenen heeft lopen rotzooien. Geen moslim die zon opmerking pikt natuurlijk, maar er zijn wel meer van die dingen, die echt aan het twijfelen zetten (ik heb het niet gezegd..)

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *En opvallend is dus, dat aan de steen dus eenzelfde soort functie toebedeeld wordt, als aan Jezus Christus in het Christendom! Het verschil is dan nog, dan de zondenabsorptie van de steen optioneel is (het zou zonder aanraking van de steen ook nog kunnen.), terwijl geloof in Christus essentieel is voor die vergeving, hoewel, geloof in die steen zal natuurlijk ook vereist zijn voor een goede werking.
> 
> Ook opvallend is, dat de Koran dus lijkt te stellen, dat de fundamenten door Abraham en Ismael gelegd zijn, maar dat de moslims er weer naar lijken te neigen, om er een grotere betekenis aan toe te kennen! Ik weet niet beter, dan dat zij dat voortdurend met lles lijken de doen!
> *


Maar is dat niet zo in iedere religie? Als je die hele poppenkast in Rome ziet dan heeft dat toch ook niks meer te maken met het optreden van de Jood Jezus? En in het Nieuwe Testament wordt toch ook steeds opgemerkt dat Jezus degene is waarop gewacht is, de messias etc.. Ik vind Mohammed daar veel bescheidener in want die zegt dat hij n in een oneindige reeks van profeten is. Hij heeft vooral een monotheistische Godsdienst willen stichten voor de Arabieren en heeft daarmee een religieuse maar ook een sociale revolutie teweeg gebracht. 

Verder is het maken van de omgangen om de Ka'bah een ritueel wat verder onschuldig is. Ik vind het wel mooi in oorsprong hoewel het nu met miljoenen pelgrims wel wat minder pittoresk is. 

Simon

----------


## Maarten

Dat opschroeven van alles tot de max?? Nee, dat vind ik typisch moslim. Andere godsdiensten hebben dat echt veel minder, dat wil zeggen, de fundos in alle religies doen dat, maar islam is uit zijn aard meer fundo, dan andere religies. (automatisch gevolg van heel concrete formuleringen e.a.)

Benadruk alles, en wordt er dan nog iets benadrukt? Verhef alles tot ultime waarheid, en niemand durft zijn mond nog over iets open te doen! Dat kan enkel fout aflopen.

Rome is natuurlijk een bende (zegt deze katholiek), maar van opschroeven of arrogantie kun je moeilijk betichten, als Christus zelf al gezegd heeft: Ik ben de Weg, de Waarheid, en het Leven! Dat is al knap arrogant niet? Haha.. Maar serieus, bij de katholieken bestaat een goede traditie van interpreteren, waarbij zo nodig hel wat gerelativeerd wordt! Dat zijn juist niet van die regelfundos, maar visiemakers. Andere christelijke stromingen zijn beslist erger.

Rome, dat kan natuurlijk nooit goed werken.. Ik schrijf je paginas vol kritiek. De Endemol van het christendom!
Maar ik studeerde een jaar theologie (HTP Heerlen), en de kwaliteit daar vond ik erg goed. Ik was daar een heel kritisch buitenbeentje, maar die lui konden een oerdegelijke visie op heel veel dingen neer zetten. Ze begrepen de hele leer ook heel goed, zonder zich vast te bijten in allerlei deelkwesties. Een sterretje in de duisternis, totdat Gijssen (Rome) er de vaderlijke Bijl in zette. Fundo waren ze totaal niet, en praten deed je over alles, en er kwamen echt goede en degelijke antwoorden. Het accent lag echt op de zin van de teksten, en dan zit je ver van fundoland.

Mohammed bescheiden?? Zijn leer zegt, dat er na hem geen profeet meer zal komen, en dat zijn leer de vervolmaking van lle voorgaande leren is, en perfect is! En dan wordt er nog gewaarschuwd voor de komende (valse) profeten! Krijg jij nog een vinger tussen die deur??
En driekwart jaar lang heb ik hier nog geen positieve opmerking over christenen gezien! Haha..En evenmin over welke godsdienst dan ook! Dat wordt hier llemaal foute boel gevonden! En ook al weten ze niks, ze willen ook niets weten. In elk geval de fundos, en dat zijn er veel. Maakt ook niet uit wat je schrijft. Ze reageren inhoudelijk ook nooit. Die houding knnen ze op hun leer baseren.

Ook je opmerking: Hij heeft vooral een monotheistische Godsdienst willen stichten voor de Arabieren, nou.. ik denk dat ook. Maar wat lees je hier? De boodschap (= niet de leer, maar de letterljike Korantekst) is de eeuwige waarheid voor alle mensen en tijden, en daar buiten bestaat niks. Zelfs geen discussie.

Maar het christendom, zoals ik dat zie, sluit werkelijk geen enkele andere leer of waarheid uit. En als er dingen botsen, dan vind ik dat net mooi. Dan heb je wat om over na te denken. Dat dwingt tot verdieping. Heb je al gezien wat de meeste moslims op deze site doen bij een beetje botsing? Ze zijn vooral dol op hun tiradefolklore. En sommigen interesseert het zelfs geen zak, als ze daarbij hun eigen godsdienst totaal onder de voet lopen! Erg interessant vind ik dat. 

Maar er is niets mis met het ritueel bij de Ka ba nee. Dat wordt erg indrukwekkend gevonden. Als daar al kritiek op mogelijk is, dan laat ik dat graag aan de moslims over. Naar Mekka bidden, ook al niets mis mee.. Bedankt en Groet!

----------


## Simon

Ja het is zeker zo dat katholieken vrij gemoedelijk met hun religie omgaan hetgeen mij ook beter ligt dan de verkramptheid van de orthodoxie. 
En moslims kennen hun eigen leer vaak niet goed als ze wijzen op alle fouten in de Bijbel en de Christelijke leer. Er staat immers in de Koran:

3:50 - "I come to confirm the Torah which preceded me..."
5:46 - "After them we sent forth Jesus, the son of Mary, confirming the Torah already revealed
35:31 - "What We have revealed to you in the Book is the truth confirming previous Scriptures. God knows and observes His servants.
5:46 - 48 "After them we sent forth Jesus, the son of Mary, confirming the Torah already revealed, and gave him the Gospel, in which there is guidance and light, corroborating what was revealed before it in the Torah, a guide and an admonition to the righteous. Therefore let those who follow the Gospel judge according to what God has revealed therein.
10::94 - "If you doubt what We have revealed to you [Muhammad], Ask those who have read the Scriptures before you."

Als ieder woord in de Koran waar is dan ook deze woorden zou ik zeggen. Maar het is vaak meer een handicap dat dogma dat de Koran het woord van God zou zijn: zeker als je het allemaal letterlijk neemt. En de moslims die er anders over denken worden verketterd. 

Simon

----------


## sjo

Ben het roerend met je eens dat botsingen in de religie tot verdieping aanzetten. Neem alleen de reformatie eens.
Zonder dat conflict zou niemand meer weten waar Rome ligt.
Maar dat het Christendom geen claim op exclusiviteit heeft betwist ik.
Als Jezus zegt :" Ik ben De weg De waarheid en Het leven", dan zegt hij vooral niet : "Ik ben een weg , een waarheid en een leven".

Zo ook: "Niemand komt tot de Vader dan door Mij"

en : "Ik bid slechts voor hen die Gij Mij gegeven hebt"

Zo zullen er talloze teksten zijn waarmee het Christendom het alleenrecht naar zich toe trekt.

----------


## sjo

Een opvallend verschil tussen Islam en Christendom dringt zich steeds meer op : Het Moslim zijn wordt gezien en ervaren als een kwaliteits-aanduiding. Men is daar trots op merk ik steeds weer.

In het Christendom kan dat natuurlijk helemaal niet bestaan; dat vecht met alles. Een Christen kan nooit trots op zichzelf zijn en zijn God is dat ook niet. Hem zou terecht gebrek aan nederigheid en genade-besef verweten worden.
De Eeuwige zou hem trouwens uitspugen om zoveel hoogmoed en zelfingenomenheid. De Moslim mag wel. Hij moet dat zelfs...
Hij hengelt zelfs naar complimentjes van Allah. (Ik heb jullie tot de beste gemeenschap gemaakt)

Voorts heb je gelijk Maarten als het gaat om het zelf-kritisch en zelf-reinigend vermogen in beide Godsdiensten.
Het is glashelder waarom Moslims daar niet aan beginnen.
Als zij half zo kritisch op hun godsdienst en op hun reflektie daarop waren als de Christenen zou er allang geen Islam meer bestaan.

Kritiek en de kwaliteitsaanduidende naam Moslim sluiten elkaar volledig uit.

De steen in Mekka heeft toch een ietwat andere schuld-overnemende functie als J.C.
Er is daarbij geen sprake van "verzoening door voldoening" wat nu juist de kern is van het middelaarswerk van J.C. en de glorie en troost van zijn volgelingen.

In de richting van Mekka bidden......tsja.....ik weet nog niet of daar niks mis mee is...........
Oorspronkelijk was de richting tigla Jerusalem, de stad waarop de Moslims momenteel aanspraak maken.
Maar ze hebben zoveel eerbied voor die stad dat ze er ten noorden van Mekka hun togus naar toe wenden om te bidden.

groeten
sjo

----------


## Maarten

Ha Simon!

In het begin stond ik een beetje perplex van de kritiek van moslims op christenen. Het leek net alsof ze er over nagedacht hadden, maar toch klonk het nergens naar. Toen bleek me dat die kritiek in de Koran stond. Geen idee wat daar ooit de waarheid van was, maar ik zie en hoor er enkel verouderde troep in.

De Koran bevat positieve en negatieve verhalen over christenen. De praktijk laat ook zien dat moslims dus twee kanten op kunnen, zoals het hen uitkomt.

5:46 - "After them we sent forth Jesus, the son of Mary, confirming the Torah already revealed."
Deze vind ik weer erg leuk. Elke regel van de Koran bevat enkel pure waarheid, aldus inderdaad vele moslims. Nou, ik krab me geregeld achter mijn achterhoofd, en deze is er weer zo een. Bevestigde Christus wat de Tora al had geopenbaard?? Hij voegde er juist heel bijzondere dingen aan toe, die noch naar de letter, noch naar de strekking in het Oude Testament te vinden zijn! Nieuw was het zeker. De hele menselijke optiek is totaal anders, en daarom de moraal van christenen en Joden ook! En die vernieuwing wordt door christenen als bijzonder essentieel ervaren. De koranregel schoffelt dat gegeven gewoon onder. (ik hou mijn mond maar even over wat ik daar van denk..)

Een handicap zeg je, dat moslims de Koran als het letterlijke woord van God zien?? Een regelrecht ramp is het! Drive everything to the max, en het wordt een blok beton in plaats van een leer! Dan leer je niet meer, maar je zwicht er onder! Niet een helper van het geweten, maar de gesel van het geweten wordt het! Ik heb er eens een tijd over na gedacht. Ik krijg de lange lijst van nadelen even niet meer gereproduceerd, maar de consequenties waren heel erg. Ik heb geen behoefte om de Koran erg aan te tasten, maar als elke zin er uit de eeuwige boodschap voor alle mensen van alle tijden moet zijn, dan zijn er echt wagonladingen vol kritiek mogelijk op de hele systematiek van de boodschap, de helderheid, de betekenis enz..

Ook al ga je er van uit, dat God hier inderdaad zijn uiterste best deed, dan nog was de Profeet duidelijk de bottlenek in het overbrengen van de boodschap: Het hele boek ademt de sfeer van de menselijke tekortkomingen!! Veel zaken hadden veel duidelijker gekund, of zijn bepaald niet volledig, om maar te zwijgen van hopeloos verouderd, enz.. De fundo's hier zullen hier wel weer over staan krakelen, maar die zouden misschien eens wat beter moeten stil staan, wat een openbaring precies is! Hun mechanische beeld daarvan, dat vind ik gewoon domheid, en vooral een gebrek aan serieus respect.

----------


## Simon

Hoi Maarten,

Een belangrijk verschil is ook dat het Christendom uitgaat van een soort evolutie in het menselijk denken die dichter bij God is gekomen terwijl moslims er graag op wijzen dat de Joden en Christenen de goddelijke boodschap corrumperen. Ten aanzien van het Christendom wijst men dan op de drie-eenheid die inderdaad aanvechtbaar is. Maar niet meer aanvechtbaar dan de twee-eenheid van de moslims die immers een ongeschapen God en een ongeschapen Koran erkennen. In beide gevallen gaan deze dogma's helemaal niet om de kern van de boodschap dus in die zin is het geen relevante discussie. Wat wel van belang is dat moslims verkondigen dat de boodschap van God geleidelijk aan gecorrumpeerd is en dat God het steeds opnieuw probeert en nu eindelijk is het dan gelukt bij het doorgeven van de boodschap via Mohammed. Tja ik acht dat in strijd met de boodschap van de Koran en vandaar die citaten die ik gaf. 
Maar inderdaad denk ik ook dat Mohammed verbitterd is geraakt over de afwijzing van zijn boodschap door de niet-moslims om hem heen en dat dit zijn weerslag heeft gevonden in de Koran.

Simon

----------


## MwaB

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Ha Simon!
> 
> In het begin stond ik een beetje perplex van de kritiek van moslims op christenen. Het leek net alsof ze er over nagedacht hadden, maar toch klonk het nergens naar. Toen bleek me dat die kritiek in de Koran stond. Geen idee wat daar ooit de waarheid van was, maar ik zie en hoor er enkel verouderde troep in.
> *


Hallo Maarten,
Dit is dus de basis van de islam: de Koran is het rechtstreekse woord van Allah(de enige en echte God), doorgegeven via de engel Gabriel aan Mohammed. Geen moslim die daaraan twijfelt, of het zou geen moslim zijn.
Voor jou heet dat ook: 'handen af'(figuurlijk dan). Met dit boek wordt niet gesold, en er wordt niet over gediskussieerd over dit basisprincipe.
Het is geen kookboek, maar een gids voor een juiste manier van leven. Het verklaart een hele hoop toestanden, ook waar andere volkeren in de fout gingen. Het bevestigd de andere geschriften van God die naar vorige profeten werden gezonden(en verklaart hoe de andere godsdiensten ermee omgingen). Het korrigeert ook een aantal dwalingen, zoals de kruisiging van Jezus, etc.




> *
> De Koran bevat positieve en negatieve verhalen over christenen. De praktijk laat ook zien dat moslims dus twee kanten op kunnen, zoals het hen uitkomt.
> *


Eigenlijk niet. In principe kan de Koran zichzelf niet tegenspreken, en dat gebeurt ook niet. Wel moet je rekening houden dat sommige delen, vooral tijdens de beginperiode van de islam, gericht waren aan de eerste moslims (hun houding tov christenen, joden en ongelovigen, wanneer en hoe te vechten, etc). De Koran is de leidraad, en de moslims moeten die volgen.




> *
> 5:46 - "After them we sent forth Jesus, the son of Mary, confirming the Torah already revealed."
> Deze vind ik weer erg leuk. Elke regel van de Koran bevat enkel pure waarheid, aldus inderdaad vele moslims. Nou, ik krab me geregeld achter mijn achterhoofd, en deze is er weer zo een. Bevestigde Christus wat de Tora al had geopenbaard?? Hij voegde er juist heel bijzondere dingen aan toe, die noch naar de letter, noch naar de strekking in het Oude Testament te vinden zijn! Nieuw was het zeker. De hele menselijke optiek is totaal anders, en daarom de moraal van christenen en Joden ook! En die vernieuwing wordt door christenen als bijzonder essentieel ervaren. De koranregel schoffelt dat gegeven gewoon onder. (ik hou mijn mond maar even over wat ik daar van denk..)
> *


Jezus was eigenlijk een moslim. Het waren de mensen na hem die het christendom uitvonden en hem met Allah associeerden en alzo dwaalden.
De Koran bevestigd en korrigeerd wat in de originele Torah stond, en een groot gedeelte van het Oude testament.




> *
> Een handicap zeg je, dat moslims de Koran als het letterlijke woord van God zien?? Een regelrecht ramp is het! Drive everything to the max, en het wordt een blok beton in plaats van een leer! Dan leer je niet meer, maar je zwicht er onder! Niet een helper van het geweten, maar de gesel van het geweten wordt het! Ik heb er eens een tijd over na gedacht. Ik krijg de lange lijst van nadelen even niet meer gereproduceerd, maar de consequenties waren heel erg. Ik heb geen behoefte om de Koran erg aan te tasten, maar als elke zin er uit de eeuwige boodschap voor alle mensen van alle tijden moet zijn, dan zijn er echt wagonladingen vol kritiek mogelijk op de hele systematiek van de boodschap, de helderheid, de betekenis enz..
> *


Maar nee joh, het is juist heel gemakkelijk. De koran brengt een uiterst heldere boodschap, maar je moet hem wel herkennen natuurlijk. Voor niet-moslims mischien onmogelijk, en zelfs moslims bidden tot Allah om hen de verborgen betekenissen te openbaren alvorens te lezen. En Allah leidt wie Hij wil.




> *
> Ook al ga je er van uit, dat God hier inderdaad zijn uiterste best deed, dan nog was de Profeet duidelijk de bottlenek in het overbrengen van de boodschap: Het hele boek ademt de sfeer van de menselijke tekortkomingen!! Veel zaken hadden veel duidelijker gekund, of zijn bepaald niet volledig, om maar te zwijgen van hopeloos verouderd, enz.. De fundo's hier zullen hier wel weer over staan krakelen, maar die zouden misschien eens wat beter moeten stil staan, wat een openbaring precies is! Hun mechanische beeld daarvan, dat vind ik gewoon domheid, en vooral een gebrek aan serieus respect.*


Hier kan ik niet volgen. Kan je eens uitleggen wat je bedoeld, en wat voorbeelden geven?

MwaB

----------


## Maarten

Ha Sjo!

Volkomen gelijk. Christendom claimt ook absolute exclusiviteit! De drie uitspraken zijn zeer stellig, en laten aan duidelijkheid niets te wensen over! Dus wat? Het schrappen van alle andere leren? Nee hoor!! Hoe zit dat? En wat zou het verschil met de Islam kunnen zijn?

Als christen heb ik weinig last van die exclusiviteits-claim. Elke leer of visie (kan ook politiek of kunstzinnig zijn), die inhoudelijke zin vertegenwoordigt, is mij welkom. Zelfs een anti-christelijke stroming zou me enkel de vragen doen stellen: Waar zijn zij eigenlijk tegen? En wat zullen de grenzen zijn van wat zij ooit zullen bereiken? Verder verdient lke vorm van waarheid of waarachtigheid aandacht! En zelfs lke schreeuw van eerlijkheid bevat een boodschap. Kortom lke fris-menselijke reactie op de tekortkomingen van een bestaande situatie (leer, cultuur, armoede, leefsfeer) verdient waardering en bestudering! 
De vraag is nou, of mijn houding conform de Leer is, of dat ik veel te ruimhartig en wishfull-thinkerig over de leer ben? Het zit toch echt bij de Leer in, meen ik:

In het huis des Heeren is plaats voor velen!. In deze uitspraak wordt vooral de acceptatie van de veelsoortigheid van mensen gelezen. Het gaat hier niet alleen over jong/oud, man/vrouw heiligen/hoeren enz, maar vooral over het uniek-menselijke van elke mens. God/Allah accepteerd dat, en de gelovigen zouden dat dus ook moeten.
Ik pak hier de ijzeren consequentie van: Die mensen, dat is inclusief hun unieke denkbeelden, en de dingen waar ze in geloven. Die dingen zijn gewoon onderdeel van wat ze zijn! Liberalen, communisten, feministen, hindus, dada-isten en weet ik veel: een mens vormt zichzelf mede als onderdeel van stromingen, en die zijn een deel van hoe en wat hij is! 

De religies proberen hier te relativeren: de leer gaat alleen over de ziel! Dat is ergens zker zo, maar toch is het te kort door de bocht! Het doet tekort aan de power, die andere stromingen in mensen weten te mobiliseren! Mensen vechten vaak met hart en ziel voor bepaalde opvattingen, en dat veeg je niet onder de mat! Velen hebben willen strven voor hun strijd, ook al leek die weinig met de religie te maken te hebben. Die ziel heeft gewoon te maken met die opvattingen! Ik denk dat de standaard-relativering van religieuze leiders dus eerder te maken heeft met hun onvermogen om zich tegenover een andere stroming op te stellen, en met het bedreigende van die andere stroming voor hun opvattingen. Maar een grote Leer over de Ziel moet in staat zijn, om de kracht van zeer veel andere leren en opvattingen in zich te herbergen, of te incorporeren! Sterker nog: volgens de leer is de hele mensheid op weg naar het heil. Hoe, dat weten we niet, maar intussen zullen alle stromingen, die de ziel aanspreken, ten dele beschouwd moeten worden als teken daarvan, en als een deel van die weg! 
Dit betekent zeker niet, dat je alles van elke stroming moet accepteren (vergelijk de kwestie van de steun van de katholieke kerk aan de nazis), maar wel, dat je het positieve er van een plaats moet kunnen geven binnen de Leer! Je moet het positieve als teken kunnen begrijpen, anders mankeert er wat aan je opvatting van de leer. Dat dwingt echt tot inhoudelijke bestudering.

Pak als voorbeeld de bevrijdingstheologen in zuid-Amerika. Die werkten naadloos samen met de communisten, hoewel de communistische leer de religie als opium voor het volk ziet. No problem! En ik geloof, dat die theologen hun eigen leer veel beter begrepen, dan de paus dat deed.

Zelf kan ik me in elke leer storten, met niet veel andere toetsstenen dan waarheid, waarachtigheid, logica en geweten. En als een leer of opvatting in bepaalde opzichten sterker lijkt, of betere antwoorden geeft, dan bestaande leren van christendom, dan gaat dat christendom even overboord, klaar! Daar heb ik als christen geen moeite mee. Waarheid doet nu eenmaal vaak pijn. Dan wordt het hoog tijd voor bezinning op die christelijke leer. Die zal zich dan moeten bewijzen, of aangepast moeten worden. Blijkbaar deugde het bestaande beeld van de leer niet. 

Moslims lachen hier over (Wij hebben de perfecte leer!), maar die moslims vergeten dat de mens altijd erg beperkt is, en dat het bestaande beeld van de leer dus altijd grote imperfecties heeft! Die leer is namelijk veel te groot. Die zal elke keer weer met nieuwe ogen bekeken moeten worden, en opnieuw inhoud moeten krijgen. De leer verdraagt eigenlijk ook geen schapen, die slaafs navolgen wat er gezegd wordt. Zekerheid hebben we simpel gesteld alleen maar over het feit dat we dood gaan. De Leer vraagt vooral om verwerkelijking (vormgeving) en inzicht. En geloof is daarbij vooral schepping, en zeker niet een klakkeloos aanvaarden. Geloof is iets wat leeft, en niet iets wat gelaten is. Geloof is iets actiefs, en niet een verwijzing naar een Boek! (zie vervolg)

----------


## Maarten

Je hoort de echos van de bulderende fundos al, over Christus, als nige Weg, Waarheid en Leven! Maar mijn oplossing is heel simpel: Als er andere wegen, waarheden en waarachtig leven blijken te zijn, dan mankeert er niet iets aan die vormen, maar aan het beeld van Christus!! Dat beeld is dan gewoon niet groot genoeg!
De hele kwestie van de exclusiviteit hangt in feite af van hoe je 'Christus' ziet, en wat christenen dus na moet leven!

Wie moeten de christenen verafgoden?? Een man met een baard? Enkel een historische figuur, van wie we enkel nog wat verhalen kennen? Nee! Die 'mij' bij Christus, dat moet iets van alle tijden zijn. Iets wat nu nog aanwezig is, zelfs prominent aanwezig. Christus kan de genoemde uitspraken niet gedaan hebben, als hij zichzelf enkel als historische figuur zag. De Katholieken hebben hier allerlei leren over de echte aanwezigheid van Christus nu, de levende Christus. (staat er bijvoorbeeld niet ergens: Waar 3 gelovigen tezamen zijn, daar is Christus in hun midden? zoiets?) Die verhalen lijken op het eerste gezicht wat gekunsteld (ik moet het nog eens goed bekijken), maar het eindresultaat is strak : Christus, dat gaat om iets in het hden, en Niet om enkel iets in het verlden! 

Christus heet ook echt bij de eucharistieviering aanwezig te zijn. Hostis en wijn veranderen in zijn vlees en bloed enz.. Als je dat hoort, dan klinkt het als hocus-pocus. (ik heb dan ook moeite met dat ritueel.) Maar als je je aandacht kunt richten op de levende werkelijkheid, en Christus niet achter pilaren gaat zoeken, dan komt het al dichter in de buurt. Die aanwezigheid is wel het grote mysterie van de hele leer, maar ik zou er vooral geen mirakel van maken. De werkelijkheid moet niet gewrongen worden in de waarheid van de leer, maar de leer moet gevonden worden in de werkelijkheid! Dus in datgene wat er is, en niet in wat er niet is! En Christus slaat dan op iets wat er is!

Kortom, het volgen van Christus is Niet op de eerste plaats volgen van wat het boek zegt, maar het volgen van iets, dat je in de levende werkelijkheid aan treft!! En wat dat dan is, dat is de allergrootste vraag. Begin maar met schrappen: Niet een vent met een baard. Niet de beelden en schilderijen (hoewel die toch inspirerend kunnen zijn.). Niet de beeldvorming van de historische Christus. Niet de bekende vormen van vroomheid enz. Niet enkel wat in het boek staat. Het moet gaan om iets, dat vrijwel iedereen kent, ook al is die niet gelovig!

Als de Christus dus overal is (als intermediair tussen mens en god, en dat is ook de leer..), of voor mijn part in mensen is (met opdracht voor de mens om daarvoor te kiezen), dan kon die Christus wel eens bijdragen aan llerlei stromingen, die in de bestaande opvattingen (nog) niet als religieus aangemerkt worden. Die stromingen kunnen namelijk wel dgelijk doen, wat de hele leer voorschrijft, namelijk de mens onder de Deken der Duisternis vandaan halen!
En geen nkele Imam, Priester, of Swami vertelt mij, dat er geen a-religieuze stromingen geweest zijn, die dat ontzettend gedaan hebben! De Verlichting moge een mooi voorbeeld zijn. (sommige fundo-moslims noemen dat een vergissing.. nou, je moet toch echt een blinde mol zijn, om het verschil tussen duisternis en licht niet te zien. De verlichting bevrijdde vooral van allerlei bijgeloof in de godsdienst. Aangetoond, en al!)

Is christendom dus exclusief? Ja! Heel erg zelfs! Maar is het daardoor een bedreiging of rem op andere stromingen? Dat is maar de vraag. Ze zullen vooral goed bekeken moeten worden. Heel goed mogelijk, dat de Christus andere dingen tot gevolg heeft, dan waar de traditionelen op rekenen. Juist onze beperktheid is ons gegeven. Openheid voor het andere is daarom zelfs een must! De leer is zelfs zo groot, dat je als beperkte mens niet anders kunt! Het lijkt me dus zelfs een gebod van de Leer zelf! Mensen zijn namelijk altijd stomme kaffers! En hoe religieuzer ze zijn, hoe erger het soms wordt! Allah is cht groot! De mens is cht klein. Openheid voor alles wat waarde kan hebben, is wel zon beetje het minste wat de gelovige kan doen! (wordt vervolgd)

----------


## Maarten

Exclusiviteit: 3. In de Islam. vergelijking

Maar nou de Islam!.. Claim van Exclusiviteit? Behoorlijk! Maar bekend uit de bloeitijd van de Islam (de eerste 5 eeuwen) was de grote tolerantie voor de verschillende vormen er van. En tegenwoordig heb je natuurlijk overal moslims, die allerlei vormen en bronnen van waarheid accepteren, ook al komen die niet uit islamitische hoek. 

Maar Fundos zijn er ook zat. Zelfs hier in Nederland, en ook op deze site. Die accepteren helemaal niets wat uit niet-islamitische hoek komt. Die roepen heel hard  alsof ze god zelf zijn  dat de leer perfect is! (sorry jongens, alleen god zelf kan zoiets beoordelen.) Die roepen dat niet, omdat ze dat wten, maar omdat het in de korn staat! Die weten in feite niks, maar blaten dat na! (ze mogen van mij super tevreden over Islam zijn, maar weten of de leer perfct is, dat is een onmetelijke arrogantie!..Daar is de leer te groot voor.) Die fundos Kijken nog niet eens naar de inhoud van iets anders! Het is anders, en dus fout, klaar! Behoorlijk onderzoek vinden ze niet eens nodig. 

De resultaten zijn er ook naar. Kijk eens naar hun beschrijvingen van hoe de Nederlandse samenleving en normen in elkaar zitten, dan hoor je enkel onzin, en heel veel leugens en overdrijvingen. Waarheid interesseert ze geen barst. Zelfs de waarheid over de eigen kring niet. Het enige wat ze willen met waarheid, is hard roepen, dat ze de enige ware Leer hebben. Hun woord waarheid heeft enkel iets met Koran en Hadith te maken, en verder helemaal totaal met niets anders. Op deze site zie je het woord zelden in een ander verband.

In feite claimen beide leren exclusiviteit, maar in de Koran zelf (en Hadith vooral) wordt dat dermate benadrukt, dat je die fundos eigenlijk moeilijk kunt verwijten, dat zij al het andere weg drukken. Die benadrukking zou je op zich terecht kunnen noemen, maar het effect er van op de gelovigen is minder. Ik zie dat echt als een imperfectie van de Koran, of als iets wat in deze tijden averechts werkt. (zie de discusie met Simon.)
Maar heel graag laat ik het oordeel aan de moslims zelf over, of zij vinden dat de pure leer van de Islam andere leren en opvatingen toelaat of niet!
Zelf geloof ik dat het in Islam moeilijker ligt, maar dat het wel kan. En sterker nog, dat ze wel moeten, omdat dat bij de aard van dezelfde kernleer in zit om allelei vormen van waarheid e.a. te onderzoeken. Maar het kn dus zijn, dat er tussen beide geloven hier een verschil als tussen dag en ncht is!

Wel uitkijken voor een standaard moslimantwoord! Nee hoor, wij hebben geen enkel probleem met andere vormen van waarheid of opvattingen, zolang die maar niet in strijd met de islam zijn!
Dit is een echte dooddoener!!! Net een protestant, die zegt: wij hebben geen moeite met het Katholieke geloof, zolang het maar niet in strijd met het onze is! Of de moslim-fundos, die precies hetzelfde zeggen, maar in feite op geen enkel terrein kijken naar een andere leer, omdat de eigen leer zeer gedetailleerd over alles is. Ik bedoel, ze vinden bijvoorbeeld de mensenrechten best leuk, maar bij de uitvoering van de straffen uit de Sharia wordt er geen enkele afweging uit die hoek gemaakt bij de manier waarop. Dat laten ze aan de autoriteiten over. En de ideale autoriteit is dan enkel die, die uitsluitend afwegingen vanuit de eigen leer maakt, klaar! 
Kortom, het standaard-antwoord is zo rekbaar als het maar zijn kan, en zegt in feite inhoudelijk totaal niets. Elke fundo kan met deze stelling al het andere weg blijven drukken.

En wat zie je op deze site aan openheid voor het andere? Haha.. veel is het niet he? Maar goed, de herontdekking van Islam staat nou voorop. Ik neem het de moslims niet kwalijk, dat ze in hun verzet wat veel kind met het badwater weg gooien. 
Maar zelf zullen de moslims moeten uitkijken, dat de de goede dingen uit andere richtingen mee nemen. Als ze in hun verzet teveel daarvan weg gooien, dan komen ze ongetwijfeld in een dode hoek uit, waar verzet de norm is, maar de inhoud zoek! Gods weten zijn onverbiddelijk, zowel voor de christenen als de moslims. De moker der waarheid treft allen! (ook al heb je 10 boeken onder je hoofdkussen! Haha.. De kracht der waarheid is in veel zaken te vinden..)
Kortom, het moet nog duidelijk worden, waar islam de openingen in zijn exclusiviteit precies heeft zitten.

Sjo, bedankt! Sory, dat die gedrevenheid hier maar door gaat.. Ik hoor wel waar het rammelt!..

----------


## Maarten

Ha Simon! 
Ik vind dit wel leuk! Dit gaat tenminste ergens over!

Inderdaad! De christenen gaan meer uit van de evolutie in het denken. Ik zou wel willen weten hoe die moslims dat zien. Er lijkt zon gat te zitten in het model, waarbij iedereen gewoon maar leeft, en dan op de dag des oordeels tot hemel of hel veroordeeld wordt. Dat beeld ontbreekt pracht en praal, terwijl de hele zin van de mensheid er in verpakt zou moeten zitten. Dit is te mager. Ook de hele collectiviteit komt er niet in tot uitdrukking. Het model is niet af. Het leeft niet! Er moet beslist meer aan de hand zijn.
Was er niet een doel als Hemel op Aarde? dan moet er ook een collectieve gang daar heen zijn! En iedereen wordt dan beoordeeld op zijn rol daar in! Dat is veel mooier en plausibeler ook!

En tsja.. die kritiek op de drie-eenheid? Snap jij daar wat van? Een priester zei me dat het ging over een idee van de drieeenheid, dat in christendom al lang niet meer bestaat, maar waar moslims nog steeds kritiek op hadden. Selima schreef er hier eens een stuk kritiek over, maar daar werd ik eigenlijk geen wijs uit. Voor mij is de drieeenheid die van de Vader de Zoon en de Heilige geest, kortom zeg maar de hele positie van Christus, of voor mijn part, de boodschap (geest) waar Christus namens de Vader mee kwam. Kortom een erkenning van die boodschap. Het is zeker een kernleerstuk voor christenen in de dagelijkse praktijk, want het betreft een dogma over het contact van God met de mens. Zoiets? Selima (vroeger christen, nu moslim) reageerde er niet inhoudelijk op. Dus ja? Gaat die kritiek nou nog ergens over, of niet?

Tsja.. en je kunt je inderdaad afvragen, wat er waarom in de Koran terecht kwam?? De openbaringen werden ook steeds strijdlustiger, naar mate de Profeet zichzelf daar steeds meer toe genoodzaakt zag.. Ik heb nog vragen genoeg!...

En ik schreef al zat over de evolutie van de geest (en het leren van de geschiedenis). De Leer is in feite ontzettend groot en veelomvattend. Mij is volslagen duidelijk, dat de inhoud van de leer, en de richting en de consequenties er van, in elke fase van de geschiedenis opnieuw bepaald zullen moeten worden! (in de Tora schijnt te staan, dat elke generatie dat weer opnieuw moet. En dat lijkt me buiten twijfel.) 

Ik snap dus echt niet wat die moslims zien in de eeuwige boodschap, die uit de letterlijke tekst zou blijken. Er staat natuurlijk hele mooie moraal in, maar vele kwesties stijgen toch echt uit boven oplossingen via letterlijke tekst. Ik bedoel, het hele collectief vergaarde inzicht over menselijke waarheid krijgt hier totaal geen plaats in. Alsof we nog net zover zijn als de barbaren uit de 7e eeuw! En nog precies dezelfde leerstukken nodig hebben! Om maar te zwijgen van de problemen van de moderne tijden, waar al helemaal geen letterlijke oplossingen voor gegeven worden!
De fundo-gedachte is wel bekend: in alles terug naar de 7e eeuw! Dan werkt namelijk alles weer, zoals het geschreven is. Nou, van mij mogen ze, als ze zo wat op denken te schieten. Dan kunnen verstandige mensen tenminste gaan denken over waar het van nu af aan heen moet! Groet!

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Ik snap dus echt niet wat die moslims zien in de eeuwige boodschap, die uit de letterlijke tekst zou blijken. Er staat natuurlijk hele mooie moraal in, maar vele kwesties stijgen toch echt uit boven oplossingen via letterlijke tekst.*


Ja dat snap ik ook niet. Ik ben net begonnen in "Mijn leven met de Islam"van Nasr H. Abu Zayd. Een aanrader zeg ik nu al, hoewel ik pas op blz. 50 ben. Hij schrijft met zo veel liefde over zijn jeugd en ook over zijn geloof dat je niet snapt dat deze man van ketterij beschuldigd is. Hij heeft zelfs lang aan de kant van de moslimbroeders gestaan in Egypte totdat deze radicaliseerden en, zoals hij uitlegt, hun geloof gingen misbruiken om een soort totalitair systeem te verkondigen. Dat brengt mij erop dat het Christendom in de vorige eeuw natuurlijk veel excessen in Europa heeft opgeleverd die ook zijn voortgekomen uit een letterlijke interpretatie van de boodschap in het Nieuwe Testament. De vervolging van de Joden heeft ook wel iets met het Nieuwe Testament te maken. 
Maar goed, de heer Zayd is nu juist veroordeeld omdat hij wel vindt dat de Islam in de historische context begrepen moet worden en van stof ontdaan in iedere tijd opnieuw zijn kracht zal moeten bewijzen. Dus die denkers bestaan ook en worden zeker ook veel gelezen en gewaardeerd door moslims. 
In zijn algemeen staat mij aan geloof tegen dat teksten zo uit hun (historische) context gerukt zo gemakkelijk misbruikt kunnen worden en de eigen verantwoordelijkheid in het denken kunnen dempen. Maar gelukkig zie je in iedere religie ook genoeg mensen die hun geloof anders leven.

Simon

----------


## Maarten

Salaam MwaB!

Ntuurlijk snap ik dat de Koran de basis is, en daar heb ik niets tegen. Maar dat zegt helemaal niet, dat de kritiek uit de 7e eeuw op christenen nu nog adequaat is! En het blijkt ook wel van niet! Sommige dingen zouden in principe nog steeds waar kunnen zijn, zoals dat Christus niet de zoon van God zou zijn of zo. Maar vele andere kritiek in de Koran, dat is echt lachen: dat slaat op een vorm van christendom, die totaal niet meer bestaat, en waarvan me niet eens duidelijk is, of die ooit bestaan heeft! Als mosllims dar nog mee aankomen  en dat doen ze  dan laten ze dus zien, niet veel van christendom te weten. De kritiek is af en toe echt belachelijk. En dat duidt er weer op, dat moslims tevel teksten als eeuwige boodschap zien.

Vreemd dat je een beetje protesteert tegen mijn opmerking, dat de koran zowel positieve als negatieve dingen over christenen zegt. Je zegt dat de koran zichzelf niet kan tegenspreken. Maar aan zeer veel dingen zitten positieve en negatieve kanten! Dus is het doodnormaal, dat de Koran 2 kanten noemt. Wat zou daar het probleem van zijn?

Jezus een moslim? Dat zegt de Koran van Abraham ook, en van Mozes e.a. meen ik ook. Dat zal best. De Koran noemt dus alles wat ooit richting Waar Geloof ging moslim. Daar heb ik op zich geen moeite mee, maar het veroorzaakt wel wat verwarring door de terminologie. Voor huidige moslims is een moslim iemand, die de boodschap accepteert, zoals de Profet die openbaarde. En niet de Boodschap, zoals die in de Tora of Bijbel staat! Wie enkel de boodschap uit de Tora accepteert is Jood. Idem de Bijbel, door christenen. De Koran door moslims.
Nou begrijp ik je verhaal natuurlijk best: In de Koran staat kortweg, dat de boodschap in al die boeken in feite hetzelfde is, maar dat die pas in de Koran goed verwoord is. En dat diegenen die echt in de boodschap geloven/geloofden in feite allen moslim zijn!

Je snapt natuurlijk wel, dat Joden en christenen hier in feite een vorm van toeeigening in zien, die zij niet zonder meer accepteren. De kritiek is dan ook niet van de lucht. Degenen die niets van de Koran willen weten noemen de Koran vooral Oud- en Nieuw Testamentisch Jatwerk! Nou ben ik wat milder, en laat ik de zaak het liefst in het midden. Mij gaat het om de inhoud van de hele boodschap. 

Nou mogen moslims van mij best aan hun kant van het verhaal blijven. Maar ik bombardeer ze dus wel graag met allerlei overwegingen, waar ik van meen, dat ze er niet onderuit kunnen. En wie daar niks mee kan, die ga ik er toch wel een beetje van beschuldigen, dat ze van hun eigen boodschap niet veel begrijpen! Het uur van de waarheid is echt aangebroken hoor. De zaken kunnen niet meer in het midden blijven! Elk van de drie geloven zal zijn troeven in deze tijden op tafel moeten leggen! En dan gaat blijken, wie er wat snapt van de boodschap, en wie niet! Ik lig echt niet wakker van die beginselverklaring uit de Koran. De leer zal zich moeten bewijzen door de wijsheid der moslims.

Kijk, het is natuurlijk leuk, dat er na 600 jaar kritiek op de christenen kwam, maar wie denkt, dat er 1400 jaar later geen kritiek mogelijk is, op wat de moslims sindsdien allemaal hebben zitten uitvreten, die is natuurlijk niet helemaal wakker h?? 
Er is ook vel meer kritiek op de hele christelijke geschiedenis mogelijk, dan wat er enkel in de Koran staat. Mar de kritiek op de moslims is zeker niet veel kleiner. En het lijkt er zelfs op, dat moslims juist in de latere eeuwen steeds ergere dingen zijn gaan doen. Mijn standaardgrap is, dat een Nieuwe Koran (die er volgens de leer nooit zal komen) minstens twee keer zo dik zal zijn vanwege de fouten van de moslims! 
Nou is het echt niet mijn bedoeling hoor, om de moslims de grond in te trappen (dat zou ook gewoon dom zijn), maar moslims moeten er wel een beetje aan gaan wennen, dat ze kritiek van christenen en Joden krijgen, over wat ze met de leer doen! Zelfs moslims hebben kritiek op wat moslims daar mee doen. 

En christenen hebben af en toe grote vragen over wat moslims met hun perfecte variant van de leer doen. En denk vooral niet, dat christenen een beetje staan te stuntelen met hun imperfecte teksten, en geen meter opschieten. Die brouwen heel wat van de leer hoor. En dat laat ik ook zien hier. Ik ben niet eens een erge goeie. Bedenk ook dit: denk vooral niet dat  wanneer ik de Koran lees  dat me dan ineens de schellen van de ogen vallen of zo hoor! Zo van: Aaaaahh.. bedoelen ze dt!!.. dat had ik vanuit de christelijke leer toch heel anders begrepen! Nee hoor, ik lees vooral dezelfde oude leerstukken, die hier precies zo leven! En over veel dingen werd erg goed nagedacht. Christenen zijn geloof ik niet eens erg tegen de islam op zich, maar wel tegen veel opvattingen in bestaande moslimculturen. 

Kritiek op een complete cultuur is altijd een beetje moeilijk natuurlijk. Maar over de inhoud van de leer zelf valt natuurlijk wel degelijk te praten. Sterker nog: de Leer eist in feite van ons, dat wij het eens worden! En wat natuurlijk niet gaat lukken, is dat de christenen zich gaan neer leggen bij de opvattingen van de eerste de beste moslimcultuur die zich aan dient! Hier gaat natuurlijk nog een kleine Jihad over gevoerd worden! En naar mijn eigen idee staan de huidige christenen daar zelfs een stuk sterker in. (maar goed, het gaat me om de inhoud: het is hier geen wedstrijd..)

----------


## Maarten

Salaam MwaB! Vervolg;

Je zegt dat je het juist heel makkelijk vindt, om de Koran als letterlijke tekst van God te beschouwen. Ik geloof dat dat juist is, waar veel christenen bang voor zijn. Zij weten juist hoe moeilijk het kan zijn om elke keer weer de juiste beslissingen te nemen, of de juiste oordelen te vellen, met name wanneer het moeilijker wordt. Inzicht en opgedane wijsheid doen het dan, en niet het Boek! Dat is gewoon een gegeven uit het leven.

Graag herinner ik je bijvoorbeeld aan de Spelonk, waar ik meen in de laatste regel staat, dat een oceaan van woorden nog niet genoeg zou zijn.
En ik wil echt niet graag iets slechts van de Koran zelf zeggen. Moslims vinden het een erg goed boek. Maar om er helemaal het woord van God de almachtige zelf van te maken, dat is echt vragen om moeilijkheden. Ik heb de tijd er niet voor om dat uit te leggen. 

Ik blijf je er aan herinneren, dat veel moslims het perfecte Boek knap onduidelijk lijken te vinden zonder de Hadith! En dan is het dus per definitie niet perfect! En volslagen onduidelijk zou zijn, waarom God zelf een eeuwige boodschap aan de mensen zou zenden, als deze zonder Hadith niet goed begrepen zou kunnen worden! 
Wel snap ik, dat mensen die relatieve vaagheid een goddelijk karakter vinden hebben, en dat zijn het wel fijn vinden, dat zij er in al die vaagheid in slagen om de diepere betekenis uit te halen (al dan niet met Allahs hulp). Maar wat ik niet snap, is dat God zelf het in die vorm aan de mensheid zou presenteren! Het Boek ademt echt de geest van een profetie, dus van een door mensen (de Profeet) geopenbaard iets, en niet zozeer als een creatie van de goddelijkheid zelf. Kan de Koran helderder? Zelf denk ik dat het veel helderder kan. (en als ik dat als beperkte mens al denk?..)

Maar de hamvraag! De openbaring! Hoe ziet zoiets er uit, en wat komt er dan op papier?? Het verbaast me niets, dat ergens beschreven staat, hoe Mohammed telkens in de derde week van de Ramadan over de grond kronkelde bij het krijgen van de openbaring! 
Denk vooral niet aan een gezellig onderonsje met Gabriel. (mag even een grap: Hi Mohammy, there I am again! Sorry, a bit late, I had some big showing up to do elswhere!..)
Mohammed, dat waren visioenen. Grote visioenen. Verpletterend voor een mens dus. Ik ken het een beetje. En dat was al erg zat. De hele tekst is ook duidelijk de weerslag van visioenen. Wat zie je, denk je, als je de aartsengel ontmoet? Dat zijn niet weinig indrukken. En dan krijg je de boodschap voor de hele mensheid door. Waarschijnlijk niet eens helemaal in woorden, maar door wat je ziet.

Nou, daar komt echt geen logisch en glad verhaal uit. Dat blijkt ook. 
Ergens staat bijvoorbeeld een tekst over huwelijksmoraal, met daar plompverloren tussen door: Gij zult geen zelfmoord plegen. Ik zie meer van die dingen.
Er staan ook heel wat overwegingen, die vooral in de situatie van de profeet grote betekenis gehad moeten hebben, maar waar nu eigenlijk niemand meer wat aan heeft. 
Er staan dingen dubbel in, zonder dat daar een zinnige reden voor lijkt te zijn. 
Dan staat de moraal over een onderwerp soms over tal van hoofdstukken verspreidt. 
Of er wordt een begin gemaakt, en daar wordt een paar hoofdstukken later weer op door gegaan, maar dan weer anders.
Dan zijn er formuleringen die helemaal aansluiten bij de beleving van een mens (de profeet), maar die ik echt niet de vorm van een dictee door een engel vind hebben.
Ook ik noem maar wat- die hond in de spelonk, wat moet dat? Ik bedoel, kan de mensheid niet zonder die hond, of wat is dit?

Ik heb effe niet meer tijd nou, maar het letterlijke woord van de engel, daar lijkt de hele systematiek veel te gammel voor te zijn. Op zich wil ik helemaal niet uitsluiten, dat die engel daar was hoor, en dat de teksten zeer bijzonder zijn, maar om werkelijk een heilig hek rond alles te zetten, dat is echt too much hoor. Dan wordt het een heilig relekwie op de schoorsteenmantel. Iets waar je nauwelijks over na zou Durven denken! Elke bijgeachte zou al een dwaling zijn! Want er bestaat niets, dan het Boek, het Boek, het Boek!... Zo kun je echt niet werken. 
Ik snap best, dat moslims er aan gewend zijn, mar als je het Boek als buitenstaander voorgeschoteld krijgt, als ht perfecte boek voor jou, van God zelf nota bene, nou nee.. Zo komt het echt niet over. 

Ook het gebruik van al die oud-testamentische omschrijvingen, die ik eigenlijk alleen maar begrijp als ik aan de tijdsgeest van een heel oude cultuur denk, ik weet niet hoor... Ik geloof echt dat veel van die formuleringen veel beter en adequater zouden kunnen, maar daar zie ik niet veel van in de Koran. Als het resultaat van openbaring kan ik de koran goed lezen, maar als het letterlijke woord van God zou ik het eerlijk gezegd een puinhoop noemen. Een God doet dat beter. Een tekst van God zelf, daar zou je van achterover slaan. Je zou het boek pakken, en het niet meer los laten tot je het uit had. En dan zou je weer opnieuw beginnen. Binnen de kortste keren was je veel wijzer. Je zou nergens anders meer over praten. Je werd op slag een beter mens. Er zouden veel betere antwoorden staan op problemen die van alle tijden zijn, enzovoorts. Perfect? Nee.
Toch kan ik het Boek goed en serieus lezen. De moraal er uit halen, is vaak al veel moeilijker. Maar die gevechten over de letterlijke tekst? Je kunt het echt veel beter over de betekenis van de inhoud gaan hebben. Dat gouden randje om elk woord, dat schiet gewoon niet op vind ik.. Groet!!

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *
> 
> Ja dat snap ik ook niet. Ik ben net begonnen in "Mijn leven met de Islam"van Nasr H. Abu Zayd. Een aanrader zeg ik nu al, hoewel ik pas op blz. 50 ben. Hij schrijft met zo veel liefde over zijn jeugd en ook over zijn geloof dat je niet snapt dat deze man van ketterij beschuldigd is. 
> 
> Hij heeft zelfs lang aan de kant van de moslimbroeders gestaan in Egypte totdat deze radicaliseerden en, zoals hij uitlegt, hun geloof gingen misbruiken om een soort totalitair systeem te verkondigen. 
> 
> Dat brengt mij erop dat het Christendom in de vorige eeuw natuurlijk veel excessen in Europa heeft opgeleverd die ook zijn voortgekomen uit een letterlijke interpretatie van de boodschap in het Nieuwe Testament. De vervolging van de Joden heeft ook wel iets met het Nieuwe Testament te maken. 
> 
> ...


Ha Simon!!

Dat zijn een hoop zinnige gedachten bij elkaar!

En velen zeggen, dat er voldoende moslims met hersens zijn. 
Zayd en Arkoun wil ik zeker gaan lezen. 
Ben heel benieuwd wat die met de dogmatiek en de ethiek doen...
Maar tijd...tijd.... 
Ik denk dat ik maar met een paar boeken afreis naar een moslimland..

----------


## sjo

Pas op Maarten.....in Moslimlanden bestaan nog steeds indexen en heus niet alleen Rushdi is daar verboden.
Ook je gewone Bijbeltje moet niet in je bagage worden aangetroffen als je in Jedda landt.

groeten
sjo

----------


## Maarten

Ooohh Shit!!!
Denk je leuk te gaan nadenken over de cultuur en de godsdienst van een land.. blijkt nadenken verboden. Zeer bedankt!..

----------

